# رحلة للمرتفعات



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2008)

*رحلة للمرتفعات*​*اهداء
الى ...
+ اولئك الذين يعانون من التجارب ولا يعرفون لها سبباً
+اولئك الذين يصارعون قوات الشر غير المنظورة
+اولئك الذين يريدون ان يتبعوا الراعى الصالح ، ولا يعرفون كيف .
الى كل هؤلاء :
نهدى هذه القصة ، التى تحكى عن حياة نفس احبت الرب وكيف قادها عبر الدروب الصعبة حتى بلغت المرتفعات

اخوتى الاحباء فى الرب
لفت نظرى كتاب رائع اسمه " رحلة الى المرتفعات " منذ فترة طويلة جدا وجدت فيه تعزية كبيرة ومن حبى لهذا الكتاب قمت بكتابته على الكمبيوتر ورقة ورقة ...
واود ان اشارككم قراءة هذا الكتاب
فسوف يتم ارساله على فصول متعددة حتى يتم الانتهاء منه ليستفاد منه كل من اراد
فرجاء تتبع الفصول – لمن يريد - لانها متصلة ببعضها 
شكرا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رحلة للمرتفعات*

*مقدمة​" رحلة الى المرتفعات " هى قصة رمزية من الادب الروحى تحكى عن حياة كل من يجاهد فى طريق الخلاص.
شخصيات الكتاب" رئيس الرعاة " : هو رب المجد يسوع
" خوافة " : هى كل نفس تسعى للهروب من ضعفتها الممثلة فى " عائلة الخوف " لتنطلق الى السماء التى هى " المرتفعات " بواسطة التجارب التى تنقى النفس اى " اشجان والام ".
وتظهر محاربات عدو الخير فى "كبرياء وجماعته "
ولقد وضعنا الايات فى بداية كل باب لتوضيح المراحل المختلفة للرحلة
ونترك لخيالك ايها القارئ المحبوب استنباط بقية الرموز من معانى روحية جميلة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رحلة للمرتفعات*

*الفصل الأول: دعوة الى المرتفعات
فى الليل يحل البكاء      مز 5:30​هذه هى قصة " خوافة " وكيف هربت من اقاربها "عائلة الخوف" ، وذهبت مع رئيس الرعاة، حيث "المحبة الكاملة تطرح الخوف خارجا" 1يو 18:4
لسنين طويلة كانت خوافة تخدم رئيس الرعاة الذى كان له قطيع كبير يرعى فى "وادى المذلة"، حيث كانت تعيش فى كوخ ابيض صغير وهادئ فى "قرية الاضطراب"
كانت تحب عملها وتشتهى ان ترضى رئيس الرعاة، ولكن على قدر سعادتها كانت تشعر بإعاقتين تمنعانها من اتمام عملها على الوجه الاكمل ، مما ادى الى شعورها الخفى بالالم والخجل.
اول اعاقة كانت قدماها العرجان ... فكثيرا ما كانت تسقط على الارض اثناء تأدية عملها. اما الاعاقة الثانية فكانت فى فمها، الذى كان مع قبح منظره يتلجلج ويتعثر كثيرا فى النطق والكلام.
وكانت هاتان العاقتان تثيران دهشة كل من عرف انها فى خدمة رئيس الرعاة .. ولذا كانت تتوق الى التخلص منهما ، وتصبح جميلة لبقة وقوية مثل كثير من خدام رئيس الرعاة، ولكنها كانت تخاف لانها كانت تظن انه لا نجاة من هاتين العاقتين .
هذا بالاضافة الى مشكلة اكبر ... وهى انها من "عائلة الخوف" . كان اقاربها منتشرين فى كل انحاء الوادى، فلا امل فى التنصل او الفكاك منهم. فكيتيمة ، كانت قد تربت فى بيت عمتها "مدام متشائمة" ، وبنات عمتها "كئيبة" و "متذمرة" واخيهم "جبان" الذى كان دائما يضايقها ويضطهدها.
ومثل باقى العائلات التى كانت تعيش فى "وادى المذلة" كانت "عائلة الخوف" تكره رئيس الرعاة وتضايق خدامه ، فما بالك بالعار الذى لحق بهم بانضمام احدى افراد اسرتهم الى خدامه !! وعليها تحايلوا ما استطاعوا بالتهديد مرة وبالترغيب اخرى محاولين ارجاعها عن رأيها ، وهى صامتة ليس لها اى حيلة الا البكاء .
وفى يوم مشئوم وضعوها امام قرار العائلة الذى لا مفر منه وهو ان تتزوج ابن عمتها "جبان" وتستقر وسط اهلها والا .... !!؟؟
وفى صباح اليوم التالى ، عندما ارسلت الشمس اشعتها الذهبية على الكون وقت الشروق، تذكرت "خوافة" ان رئيس الرعاة سيكون بجانب غدير المياه خارج القرية ليسقى اغنامه. فقد كانت عادة خوافة ان تذهب الى هناك باكرا كل صباح، لتتعرف على رغباته، وتتلقى اوامره لذلك اليوم ثم تعود وقت الغروب لتخبره بكل ما حدث لها اثناء النهار.
لذا اسرعت خوافة لتقابله عند غدير "المناجاة" وكلها ثقة بأنه لن يتركها فريسة لاقاربها بل سيجد لها منفذ. وعندما وصلت وجدت رئيس الرعاة فى انتظارها .
" ماذا افعل يا سيدى ؟ كيف اهرب ؟!! اذا تزوجت جبان فسأظل اسيرة الى الابد .. " قالت خوافة هذا وهى تبكى ، بعد ما انتهت من سرد ما حدث لها طيلة اليوم .
" لا تخافى " هكذا طمأنها رئيس الرعاة : انت فى خدمتى ، واذا وثقت بى فلن يستطيعوا ان يرغموك على الزواج ابدا ولكن لا تدعى احد من اقاربك "عائلة الخوف" يدخل الى كوخك لانهم اعداء الملك الذى صرت انت خادمة له " .
خوافة : " اعرف ذلك جيدا ، ولكن كلما قابلت احد من اقاربى تخور قواى، ولا استطيع مقاومته. انهم منتشرون فى كل مكان فى الوادى فلا يوجد مفر من مقابلتهم، فيبدو اننى لن استطيع الخروج بمفردى ابداً "
قالت خوافة هذا ، ورفعت عينيها الى الجبال التى كانت تحيط بالوادى واكملت : " لو انى اقدر على الهروب من الوادى واذهب الى المرتفعات ؟! "
وحالما نطقت خوافة بهذا قال لها رئيس الرعاة:
" لقد انتظرت طويلا لاسمع منك هذا... سيكون فعلا افضل شئ ان تتركى الوادى وتذهبى الى المرتفعات ، وسأقودك الى هناك بنفسى ، ان هذه المرتفعات هى حدود مملكة ابى .. مملكة الحب .. حيث لا يوجد خوف من اى نوع .. حيث المحبة الكاملة تطرح الخوف الى خارج"
نظرت اليه خوافة فى دهشة : " اذهب الى المرتفعات !!؟ واعيش هناك ؟!! يا ليتنى اقدر !! طوال الشهور الماضية وانا احلم بهذا ، ولكنه غير ممكن .. اننى عرجاء !!
احنت خوافة رأسها الى اسفل ، ونظرت الى قدميها ، فامتلأت عينها بالدموع ونفسها بالحزن، واكملت: هذه الجبال عالية وخطيرة ، لدرجة انه قيل لى ان الغزال والايل فقط تستطيع الصعود عليها "
رئيس الرعاة : " هذا صحيح .. الطريق الى المرتفعات صعب وخطير .. لابد ان يكون هكذا حتى لا يستطيع اعداء المحبة ان يتسلقوا ويدخلوا المملكة !! لانه لا يوجد شئ به عيب او نقص يستطيع ان يدخل مملكة المحبة.
ولكن يا خوافة اننى استطيع ان اجعل رجليك كالأيل واقيمك على المرتفعات. هناك تكونين معى دائما وبعيدة عن يد اعدائك .. وكم انا سعيد ان اعرف انك تتوقين الى الذهاب هناك.
خوافة : تجعل قدمى كالأيل !! ماذا عن فمى ؟ انت تقول لا شئ به عيب يستطيع ان يدخل مملكة المحبة .
رئيس الرعاة : لابد ان تتغيرى قبل الوصول للمرتفعات . ولكن اذا اردت الذهاب معى ، اعدك بجعل رجليك كالايل وفمك بلا عيب ، لانه توجد ينابيع مياه للشفاء بالقرب من المرتفعات ومن ينزل فيها تزول كل اوجاعه وكما يجب جعل رجليك كالايل ، يجب ايضا ان يتغير اسمك ، لانه من المستحيل " لخوافة " من "عائلة الخوف" ان تدخل الى مملكة الحب.
هل انت على استعداد لهذا التغيير الشامل يا خوافة ؟!!
اجابت خوافة بأمل : نعم ، انا مستعدة .
ابتسم رئيس الرعاة وقال بجدية : هناك شئ اخر ولكنه اهمهم .. يجب قبل ان تدخلى الى مملكة المحبة ان تكون وردة المحبة مزهرة فى قلبك .. هل فى قلبك غرس الحب يا خوافة ؟
عندما قال رئيس الرعاة هذا ، ثبت نظره عليها كمن يفحصها ، وادركت خوافة انه يبحث فى قلبها عن غرس الحب .
لم تعرف خوافة بماذا تجيب ، اذ ادركت انه يعرفها اكثر من معرفتها لنفسها، نظرت اليه فرأت وكأن كيانها مكشوف امام عينيه .
بعد مدة قالت : " يبدو لى ان هناك حب بشرى ولكنه ليس كالحب الذى اراه فيك "
رئيس الرعاة : " اذن هل تدعيننى اغرس فيه بذرة الحب الان ، لتكون مستعدة للازهار وقت وصولك للمرتفعات؟"
تراجعت خوافة مرتعدة : " انا خائفة ... لقد قيل لى انك اذا احببت شخصا ما ، فإنك تعطيه مع الحب القدرة ان يجرحك ويؤلمك "
اجاب : هذا صحيح فالحب معناه ان تضع نفسك فى سلطان من تحب للنهاية .. وانت خائفة من ألم المحبة اليس كذلك ؟
" نعم " ... واحنت رأسها فى خجل 
اجاب : " ولكن فى الحب سعادة . سعادة فى ان تحب بلا غرض . ودون مقابل "
" كم هو صبور على ؟!! " هكذا فكرت خوافة نفسها ، ثم قالت بصوت عال وبسرعة كمن هى خجلانة مما تقول : لكنى لن استطيع ان احب ، الا اذا تأكدت بأن محبتى ستقابل بالمثل، فهل اذا زرعت بذرة الحب فى قلبى تعدنى انى سُأحب كما احببت ؟ لانى لن اطيق غير ذلك !!
ابتسم رئيس الرعاة ابتسامة مملوءة رقة وعذوبة وقال : " نعم اعدك يا خوافة انه عندما يحين وقت ازهار الغرس وتغيير اسمك سُتحبين فى مقابل محبتك"
خوافة : " اذن من فضلك ، ازرع بذرة الحب فى قلبى الان "
اخرج الراعى شيئا من جعبته ووضعها فى راحة يده ثم مدها الى خوافة : هذه هى بذرة الحب
دنت خوافة لتنظر ، لكنها صرخت وتراجعت !!
قد كانت هناك فعلا بذرة ولكن على شكل شوكة طويلة وحادة.
كانت خوافة تلاحظ من قبل ان يد الراعى بها جراح فلاحظت الان ان الجرح الذى فى رسغ يده على نفس شكل الشوكة
" هذه البذرة .. ألن تؤلمنى عندما تزرعها فى قلبى ؟!! "
اجاب برقة : " انها حادة جدا لذا ستدخل بسرعة . ولكن ألم أقل لك ان الحب والالم متلازمين. اذا اردت الحب فلابد ان تذوقى الالم !!

تقدمت خوافة فجأة وكشفت قلبها وقالت : " من فضلك ازرع البذرة هنا " اضاء وجه رئيس الرعاة بالسعادة ، وقال بنبرة فرحة : " الان انت قادرة على الذهاب معى الى المرتفعات لتصيرى مواطنة فى مملكة الحب "
قال هذا وغرس الشوكة فى قلبها
وصدق قوله ، اذ بعد الالم شعرت بعذوبة وحلاوة ملأت كل كيانها
" شكرا لك ... شكرا لك ... " وسجدت عند قدميه
كم انت حلو .. كم انت صبور .. لا يوجد من هو مثلك فى كل الوجود .. سأذهب معك للجبال وكلى ثقة انك ستجعل رجلى كالايل وفمى بلا عيب وتقيمنى .. حتى انا "خوافة" على المرتفعات .
رئيس الرعاة : وانا ايضا سعيد بل اكثر سعادة منك سآخذك الى سفح الجبال بنفسى حتى لا يكون هناك خطورة من اعدائك . ولكن بعد ذلك سأتركك برفقة اثنتين متخصصتين لك يساندانك ويساعدانك على وعورة الجبال ، حيث انك لن ترينى كل الوقت ولكنك متى طلبتنى فستجدينى ... اعدك بهذا 
وتذكرى اننى اخترت رفيقتيك بدقة شديدة ، حسبما ارى احتياجك ، فهل ستقبلينها بفرح ؟
نظر اليها رئيس الرعاة بشفقة ، لانه كان يعرف صعوبة الطريق وضيقه وتعبه، ولكنه لم يقل لها هذا ، بل قال : اذهبى الان الى بيتك واستعدى للرحيل ... لا تأخذى شيئا .. فقط اتركى كل شئ فى مكانه ، لا تقولى لاى شخص عن هذه الرحلة لانها رحلة سرية ويجب ان تكون فى الخفاء .
كونى مستعدة حتى حينما تسمعى صوتى يناديك تخرجى من منزلك وتتبعينى 
وبعدما قال رئيس الرعاة هذا اخذ اغنامه وقادها الى الحظيرة 
واما خوافة فرجعت الى منزلها والفرحة تملأ قلبها
وفيما هى سائرة فى طريق عودتها واذ "بجبان" يعترض طريقها .. !! مسكينة خوافة !! كانت قد نسيت للحظات وجود اقاربها، وها هى تلتقى بأشرهم . فزعت خوافة ونظرت حولها شمالا ويمينا فلم تجد مكانا يمكنها ان تهرب اليه . فتراجعت فى خوف ، وكان هذا سببا فى اعطائه شجاعة اكثر ليستمر فى الجرى خلفها حتى امسك بها . فصرخت ، عندئذ ظهر امامها رئيس الرعاة وفى يده عصا ما كاد ان يرفعها على "جبان" حتى لاذ بالفرار ، لا يعرف الى اين يتجه فقط يبغى الهرب من رئيس الرعاة .
انفجرت خوافة فى البكاء، فقد كان يجب ان تعرف ان "جبان" اسم على مسمى وانه كان يلزم فقط ان تنادى على رئيس الرعاة لتتخلص من قريبها هذا . كان الخجل يغطيها لانها رجعت الى طبيعتها القديمة، بعدما كانت تظن انها اوشكت على الخلاص منها.
لم تستطع ان تنظر الى رئيس الرعاة ، ولكنها لو فعلت هذا لرأت عينين كلها رأفة ورحمة لان رئيس الرعاة طويل الروح وكثير الرحمة.
لقد ظننت انه يحتقرها بسبب خوفها فتمتمت : " شكرا لك " 
وذهبت تعرج نحو قريتها وهى تقول فى نفسها : " ما فائدة ان افكر فى الذهاب للمرتفعات وانا لا استطيع ؟!! ان اقل شئ يعترضنى كفيل بأن يرجعنى مرة ثانية "
شعرت خوافة بتحسن عندما وصلت الى منزلها واخذت تفكر فى احداث اليوم وتذكرت بذرة الحب المزروعة فى قلبها وعندها شعرت بنشوة وسعادة وتأملت فى محبته واخذت تعمل وتنظف الكوخ وهى تنشد : " اخبرنى يا من تحبه نفسى أين ترعى أين تربض عند الظهيرة" (نش 7:1) ثم نامت نوماً هادئاً .*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رحلة للمرتفعات*

*الفصل الثانى
هجوم عائلة الخوف
وأما من خاف فلم يتكمل فى المحبة " 1يو 18:4​استيقظت خوافة صباح اليوم التالى وهى تشعر بتحسن وتقول فى نفسها : " ربما أبدا رحلتى اليوم" . كانت متأثرة لدرجة انها لم تستطع تناول افطارها، بل قامت تستعد للرحلة وهى تشعر بسعادة بالغة. ورتلت نشيد تعلمته من الرعاة قائلة : "انا سوداء وجميلة يا بنات اورشليم، كخيام قيدار، كشقق سليمان، لا تنظرن الى لكونى سوداء ، لان الشمس قد لوحتنى" نش 5:1-6
وهكذا انقضى الصباح ولكن فى الظهيرة حدث شئ فظيع .. هجوم على منزلها من اقاربها "عائلة الخوف" .. !! فجأة وجدتهم حولها داخل منزلها .. !!
كانوا يريدون خطفها لتتزوج من "جبان" كان معهم رئيس العائلة وكبيرها السيد المستشار "رعب" شخصياً الذى قال لها مقلدا اللهجة الابوية الحنونة، انه يفهم انها تكره جبان، ولكنه على استعداد ان يريها خطأها، وان لم تقتنع فلن يفرضوه عليها.
وهكذا اخذ كل اقاربها يتكلمون دفعة واحدة، فى محاولة للضغط عليها والمسكينة خوافة تجلس منكمشة، تسمع وفرائصها ترتعد ، فهى لا تستطيع ان تفعل شيئاً .
بعد قليل سمعت خوافة ، صوت رئيس الرعاة فى الخارج ، واحسن وكأن جميع الاصوات الاخرى قد صمتت ، فلم تعد تسمع سوى صوته قائلا: " صوت حبيبى هو ذا آت ظافرا على الجبال قافزا على التلال. هوذا واقف وراء حائطنا يوصوص من الشبابيك وقال لى قومى يا حبيبتى يا جميلتى وتعالى" (نش 8:2-10) وهنا ادركت بأنه يناديها لتخرج معه الى المرتفعات ... هذه هى الاشارة !!
ولكنها محبوسة داخل كوخها بسبب "عائلة الخوف" وغير قادرة حتى على ان تناديه من الرعب. ولكن كان يجب ان تنتهز الفرصة، لان فى اللحظة التالية وضع "جبان" يده على فمها ليمنع صدور اى صوت منها، وهكذا مر رئيس الرعاة يوصوص من الشبابيك، دون ان يجد رداً من اى نوع.
وبعدما عبر اكتشف اقارب خوافة انها قد غابت عن الوعى، فوضعوها على سريرها، فى انتظار الليل حتى يأخذوها معهم ولا يراهم احد. بعد فترة فتحت خوافة عينيها، وكادت تفقد وعيها ثانية عندما ادركت موقفها، ولكنها اخيرا استجمعت شجاعتها وذهبت الى شباك حجرة نومها ونادت على جارتها "شجاعة ... شجاعة ، تعالى ساعدينى بسرعة ، ارجوك"
جرت مدام "شجاعة" تجاه منزل خوافة ، وحاولة فتح الباب ، فوجدته مغلقاً فذهبت لتنظر من الشباك فوجدت اقارب خوافة يملئون المنزل ، فصرخت مهددة : " اذهبوا من هنا توا والا سأنادى على رئيس الرعاة" وقعت عليهم كلماتها وقوع الصاعقة ، واخذوا يهربون من المنزل فى جميع الاتجاهات .
دخلت مدام "شجاعة" لترى خوافة ووجدتها فى حالة يرثى لها . فربتت على كتفها وقالت : سأذهب لاصنع لك كوبا من الشاى الساخن" بعدما شربت خوافة الشاى ارادت النوم بعد هذا اليوم العصيب ، فأعطتها مدام "شجاعة" جرس لتدقه اذا ما احتاجت اليها ، وتركتها لتنام وحدها فى المنزل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رحلة للمرتفعات*

*الفصل الثالث
هروب اثناء الليل
“جاء إلى يسوع ليلاً " يو 2:3​لساعات طويلة تمددت خوافة على سريرها، مجروحة الجسد والنفس، ففى عقلها يوجد شئ ما يقلقها .. ترى ما هو ؟! وفجأت تنبهت لالم شديد فى قلبها، لم تختبره من قبل ..، كانت الشوكة التى فى قلبها ترسل نبضات الالم، وادركت خوافة السبب، واخذت تهمس لنفسها: "لقد جاء رئيس الرعاة ليأخذنى وانا لم ألبى نداءه .. ربما تركنى وذهب لانه ظن اننى لا اريد الرحيل معه .. اننى حتى لم اذهب الى غدير المناجاة هذا المساء .. بالتأكيد لقد تركنى ورحل "
كانت خوافة حزينة جدا ، ولكن الالم فى قلبها كان يفوق الحزن، نظرت حولها فوجدت كتاب الاناشيد مفتوح على صفحة مكتوب عليها نشيد يحكى عن انسانة مثلها، اخذت تقرأ فكانت الكلمات وكأنها تعبر عن حالتها هى .. " فى الليل على فراشى طلبت من تحبه نفسى طلبته فما وجدته .. اقوم واطوف فى المدينة فى الاسواق وفى الشوارع اطلب من تحبه نفسى .. طلبته فما وجدته " نش 1:3-2
حالما قرأت خوافة هذه الكلمات قفزت من سريرها، ولبست ثيابها، وفتحت باب الكوخ وخرجت .. ربما تجد هى الاخرى حبيبها .. ! كان قلبها مازال ينبض بالالم ! فتذكرت قول رئيس الرعاة .. " الحب والالم متلازمان " يجب ان تجد رئيس الرعاة ليكف الالم .
اخذت تبحث فى شوارع القرية فلم تجده .. سألت بعض من خدمه " اين هو ؟ " فلم يعرفوا الاجابة كادت تيأس ، ولكنها تذكرت باقى النشيد " وجدت من تحبه نفسى فأمسكته ولم أرخه" (نش 4:3) . وعند هذا اسرعت تجرى نحو غدير المناجاة وهناك كان هو فى انتظارها : " اين كنت يا خوافة ؟ "
ارتمت عند قدميه باكية : " يا سيدى خذنى معك ، سأتبعك حيثما تذهب "
امسك رئيس الرعاة يدها وقادها نحو الجبال .*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رحلة للمرتفعات*

*الفصل الرابع
بداية الرحلة
“إن اراد احد ان يأتى ورائى فلينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه ويتبعنى " مت 24:16​كان صباح يوم جميل، ولاح الوادى وكأنه يستيقظ من النوم، والطيور تنتقل بين الاغصان مغردة، والندى على الزهور يضوى كالماس فوق المساحات الشاسعة من الالوان المختلفة. وفى بعض الاحيان كان رئيس الرعاة وخوافة يدوسان فوق الزهور اثناء سيرهم. واذ برئيس الرعاة ينحنى ويمسك بزهرة قائلاً : " لخوافة" بابتسامة : "تواضعى، وستجدين ان الحب سيكون كبساط من الزهور تحت رجليك"
فنظرت اليه بتساؤل : " لقد فكرت مراراً كثيرة فى الزهور البرية .. انه لمن العجب ان تكون كل هذه الزهور فى هذا المكان القفر .. !! فى مكان لا يشاهدها فيه احد، ليتمتع بجمالها. كما انها مرضة ان تدوسها ارجل قطعان الماشية فى طريقها الى المراعى"
اجاب : " لا شئ يفعله ابى وانا ويكون للخسارة ابدا .. هذه الزهور الصغيرة تعلم درسا جميلا .. انها تبذل ذاتها برضا وثقة، حتى ولو لم يقدر احد جمالها، وكأنها تقول : (السعادة هى ان نحب حتى وان لم يرد لنا الحب) .. اقول لك شيئاً .. قليلون يفهمونه .. ان اجمل صفات النفس البشرية، اعظم انتصاراتها ، اكبر انجازاتها لا يعرف احد عنها شئ.
كل رد فعل للحب وكل بذل ذات هو زهرة جديدة فى غرس الحب .
كم من حياة عادية وهادئة .. حياة مختفية وغير معروفة للعالم كانت حديقة يانعة يلذ للملك نفسه ان يتنزه فيها ويفرح مع اصدقائه بها. بالطبع يوجد كثير من خدامى كانت انتصاراتهم واضحة للكل ، وكانت الناس تقدرهم وتبجلهم، ولكن حتى هؤلاء كانت لهم انتصارات وامجاد داخلية لا يعلم احد عنها شيئا. تعلمى هذا الدرس الان يا خوافة فسوف يعزيك اثناء رحلتك.
هيا الان لنشارك الان الطيور تغريدها وننشد سويا .. انا نرجس شارون سوسنة الاودية .
كالسوسنة بين الشوك كذلك حبيبتى بين البنات، كالتفاح بين شجر الوعر كذلك حبيبى بين البنين. تحت ظله اشتهيت ان اجلس، وثمرته حلوة لحلقى" نش 1:2-3
وعندما انتهيا قالت خوافة : "لم اكن اعرف ان سفح الجبال مكان جميل هكذا"
اجاب : " كلما نما فيك زرع الحب ستفهمين اشياء كثيرة، وتدركين ما لم تفهميه .. ستتعلمين ان تتكلمى بلغة الحب، ولكن يجب اولا ان تتعلمى الف باء الحب .. وهذا سيكون اثناء رحلتك ، والان هيا بنا فرفيقتاك تنتظرانك"
خوافة : " لماذا لا تأخذنى انت الى المرتفعات ؟!! معك اشعر بالقوة وانا واثقة انه لا احد غيرك يستطيع ان يأخذنى الى هناك "
اجابها بعطف : " يا خوافة من الممكن ان افعل ما تطلبينه ، ومن الممكن ان احملك الى المرتفعات، لكن ان فعلت هذا فلن يكون لك ارجل الآيل .. اصعدى هذه المرة فقط.. ستكون صعبة وشاقة، ولكن فى النهاية سيكون لك ارجل الايل ، حينئذ تستطيعين ان تكونى معى وتتبعيننى دائما ..
بالمناسبة يجب ان احذرك بأن اعداءك يمكنهم الصعود على الجبل لمسافة محدودة، ولا شك انك ستقابلينهم ، لذلك اخترت لك رفيقتين قويتين لمساعدتك، وانا سأكون معك وان لم ترينى وسألبى نداءك فى اى وقت تحتاجين الى فيه .. فقط نادى اسمى ..
ولك وعدى الامين انه فى نهاية الرحلة ستكون لك ارجل الايل وتتبعيننى اينما ذهبت .. لا تخافى لانى انا معك "
خوافة : " انا اثق بك يا راعى "
رئيس الرعاة : " ان الثقة هى فضيلتك يا خوافة "
بعد مدة قصيرة وصلا الى بداية الطريق، عند سفح الجبل ولاحظت خوافة وجود سيدتين مقنعتين جالستين على احدى الصخور، وعندما رأوهما تقدمتا وانحنتا امام رئيس الرعاة فى صمت .
رئيس الرعاة : " هاتان رفيقتاك يا خوافة، وسوف تصحبانك حتى نهاية رحلتك"
نظرت اليهما خوافة .. حقيقة كان شكلهما يبدو عليه القوة .. ولكن لماذا تغطيان وجهيهما: "من هما ؟!! " همست خوافة لرئيس الرعاة " ما اسميهما ؟ ولماذا لا تتكلمان ؟؟"
رئيس الرعاة : " انهما تتكلمان لغة لا تعرفينها ، ولكن رويدا رويدا ستفهمينها كلما صعدت معهما، اما عن اسميهما فهو "اشجان والام"
كادت خوافة ان تقع من طولها غير انها امسكت برئيس الرعاة واخذت تصرخ : "لا اقدر ان اذهب معهما ..!! لماذا يا سيدى تفعل هذا بى ؟ كيف اسافر فى صحبة "اشجان والام" ؟!! لماذا لا تعطنى "فرح" و "سلام" يسندانى ويساعدانى فى هذا الطريق الصعب ؟! كيف تفعل هذا بى ؟! ارجوك اشفق على !! لم اكن اتخيل انك تريد هذا لى.
ثم انفجرت فى بكاء شديد
نظر اليها الراعى الحنون بحزن، ولكنه قال برقة : "فرحة وسلام ؟!! " هل هما اللتان تطلبينهما لنفسك ؟! ألم تعدينى ان تقبلى الرفيقتين اللتين اخترتهما لك ؟ الا تثقى بى ؟! خوافة .. هل تذهبى مع "اشجان" و "آلام" ام تعودى الى قرية الاضطراب لتعيشى مع "عائلة الخوف" ؟
كان الاختيار صعب ..كانت تعرف الخوف جيدا، اما الاشجان والالام فيبدو لها انهما افظع واقسى. لكنها نظرت الى رئيس الرعاة وادركت فى نفسها انها تثق به، ولا تقدر ان تتركه ورغم كل ضعفها وخوفها فانها تحبه، ولا تقدر ان ترفض له طلب ابدا. فقالت: "سيدى لمن اذهب وحياتى هى معك .. من لى فى الارض سواك .. ساعدنى لاتبعك .. ساعدنى لاثق بك"
وحالما سمع رئيس الرعاة هذا الكلام من خوافة ابتسم ابتسامة مملوءة بالانتصار والفرحة وقال : "كلك جميل يا حبيبتى ليس فيك عيب (نش 7:4) .. لا تخافى .. اذهبى مع اشجان والام . وان لم تقدرى على ان تقبليهما الان، فعلى الاقل اذهبى معهما . وعندما تصلن الى مناطق شديدة الوعورة والانحدار وامسكى ايديهما، وسوف يساعدانك ويقودانك الى حيث اريد انا "
تقدمت خوافة بشجاعة لم تعهدها فى نفسها من قبل ، ثم قالت لاشجان والام : "تفضلا امامى وانا سأتبعكم" . قالت هذا لانها لم ترد ان تضع يدها فى ايديهما .
ابتسم رئيس الرعاة وقال : " سلامى اترك لك "
وقبل ان تدرك خوافة ما يحدث كان رئيس الرعاة قد ذهب من امامهم ، متقدما وصاعدا الى المرتفعات، وفى لحظات اختفى .
وهكذا بدأت خوافة الرحلة وهى تعرج فى طريقها الى المرتفعات متجاهلة رفيقتيها وكأنها لا تراهما .*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رحلة للمرتفعات*

*الفصل الخامس
المقابلة مع كبرياء
“لأن الشيطان نفسه يغير شكله الى شبه ملاك نور"​منذ البداية ادركت خوافة ان الطريق اشد انحداراً مما كانت تتوقع، لدرجة انها اضطرت ان تمسك بيد رفيقتيها كلما جاءت الى منطقة صعبة، وفى كل مرة كانت تمسك بيد اى منهما، كانت تشعر بمرارة تجتاحها، ولكنها ايضا كانت تختبر قوتهما فى رفعها الى اعلى بسهولة.
نرجع الان الى وادى المذلة ....
اكتشفت "عائلة الخوف" هروب خوافة منهم فثارت ثائرتهم، وارادوا ارجاعها بكل الوسائل الممكنة .. واخيرا استقر رأيهم ان يبعثوا ورائها واحد من معارفهم .. "كبرياء" .. اختاروه لانه كان قوى ووسيم وجذاب ولانه لا يمكن ان يرجع بدون خوافة لان كرامته لا تسمح له بالهزيمة ابدا .
مرت ايام على خوافة منذ بداية رحلتها، وقد تقدمت تقدما حسنا الى ان ظهر كبرياء فجأة امامها .
تعجبت خوافة جدا من وجوده، لكنها لم تخف، بل ظنت انه سيتجاهلها كالمعتاد .. فإنه لم يكن يدنو منها، او حتى كان يحييها من قبل .
لقد كان كبرياء يتبعهم من بعيد منذ فترة ولاحظ ان رئيس الرعاة غير موجود لذا تشجع وتقدم وقال : كيف حالك يا خوافة ؟
" اهلا اهلا يا كبرياء " اجابت خوافة الساذجة بزهو وفخر ؟ فهى لم تعتاد على هذا الترحيب من كبرياء .
امسك "كبرياء" بيد خوافة لانها لم تكن تمسك بيد اشجان والام ، ثم قال : " خوافة لقد قطعت كل هذه المسافة حتى انبهك الى سخافة هذه الرحلة، اين كرامتك ؟!! هل تصدقين انه يحبك بحق ؟!! انت !! لم يحبك احد طوال حياتك !! اتخدعين نفسك ؟! هل تعرفين ماذا سيحدث 
لك ؟! او اين سيقودك هذا (لا يقدر كبرياء ان ينطق باسم رئيس الرعاة) انه سيأخذك الى المرتفعات ويتركك هناك فى خزى "
حاولت خوافة المسكينة الهروب منه، ولكنه كان يمسك يدها بقوة. فصرخت : " يا راعى اسرع واعنى، يا سيدى التفت لمعونتى"
وفى لحظة وجدوا رئيس الرعاة امامهم، ممسك بعصا هوى بها على رأس كبرياء الذى فر نازلا الجبل .
التفت رئيس الرعاة لخوافة وقال لها بحزم : " لماذا تركت كبرياء يتكلم معك ؟ لماذا تركت يد رفيقتاك ؟ لو كنت تمسكين بها ما حدث هذا ابدا "
تعلمت خوافة درسا لا ينسى .. ان التجاوب مع كبرياء فى اى حديث ستكون النجاة منه صعبة جدا .
اخذت تعرج بشدة اكثر من ذى قبل وشعرت بمرارة واشجان والام بصورة اعمق*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رحلة للمرتفعات*

*الفصل السادس
جولة فى صحراء مصر
" لقد رأيت مشقة شعبى الذين فى مصر وسمعت أنينهم ونزلت لأخلصهم "أع 34:7​بعد مقابلة كبرياء مضت خوافة ورفيقتاها فى طريقهم، ولكن بصعوبة اكبر وببطء اشد، وعلى الرغم من هذا فقد تقبلت مساعدة رفيقتيها بترحاب. وبمرور الوقت زالت اثار مقابلة كبرياء، وتقدمت بسرعة فى طريقها.
وفى اثناء سيرهم يوما ما، استدار الطريق وانحنى وانحدر فى حدة فرأت ولدهشتها صحراء شاسعة، ممتدة الى نهاية مرمى البصر. ولشدة جزعها بدأت اشجان والام النزول فصرخت: "ما هذا !! لقد امرنى رئيس الرعاة بالصعود لا بالنزول .. لابد ان نجد طريق يؤدى الى اعلى"
ولكنهم اشاروا لها بأن تتبعهم ولكنها تجاهلتهم واخذت تنظر شمالا ويمينا، فى محاولة بحث عن طريق يصعد الى اعلى ولكنها لم تجد، فصرخت : "لقد وعدنى بالصعود الى المرتفعات انه لم يقصد النزول ابدا … يا راعى اسرع لنجدتى لانى فى احتياج اليك"
فى لحظة كان هناك واستدركت خوافة : " يا سيدى انى لا افهم هذا ابدا ، الرفيقتان اللتان اعطيتنى اياهما تريدان اخذى الى اسفل ، وهذا معناه انى سأبتعد عن مسيرتى، واعتقد انك لا تقصد هذا ، أليس كلامى صحيحاً ؟!! ارجوك ارنا طريقا اخر للصعود كما وعدت"
اجاب برفق: " هذا هو الطريق وارادتى هى ان تعبرى فيه "
خوافة : " لا لا … انك لا تقصد هذا ابدا فهو  ضد وعدك لى بالصعود للمرتفعات … ان هذا يخالف وعودك "
رئيس الرعاة : " انه غير مخالف … فقط يؤجل الوعد الى حين وهذا للخير"
شعرت خوافة وكأنه طعنها فى قلبها، وقالت بصوت مرتعش: " هل تقصد فعلا انه يجب ان انزل الى اسفل واعبر كل هذه الصحراء ؟ ربما يأخذ هذا شهورا بل سنين .. هل هذا التأجيل الى غير مسمى ؟
هز رأسه بالايجاب فى صمت .. فخرت خوافة عند قدميه .. لقد كان يقودها بعيدا عن مشتهى قلبها وبدون وعد يضمن رجوعها.
تكلم رئيس الرعاة فى هدوء شديد : " خوافة .. هل تحبيننى لدرجة ان تقبلى التأجيل، وهذا التناقض الظاهرى لوعدى ؟!! هل تقبلين النزول معى الى صحراء مصر ؟
كانت خوافة لا تزال ساجدة عند قدميه تبكى ، وكأن قلبها سينفجر ولكنها رفعت رأسها، ونظرت اليه من خلال دموعها، ثم امسكت بيديه: "احبك .. انت تعلم كل شئ .. انت تعلم انى احبك .. سامحنى لانى لا اقدر ان امسك دموعى .. ولكنى سأذهب معك حسب ارادتك .. حتى لو لم تفسر لى الاسباب .. سأذهب معك لانك تعرف ما هو لخيرى "
فى ذلك الصباح بنت خوافة اول مذبح لها ، وقدمت ارادتها ذبيحة ، وجاءت نار واكلت الذبيحة وتركتها رماداً. على الاقل هذا ما كانت تظنه ولكن رئيس الرعاة لفت نظرها الى حجر وسط الرماد وقال لها : "خذيها كتذكار لاول مذبح "
ثم بدءوا النزول ومنذ اول خطوة شعرت خوافة بسعادة غامرة لانها وجدت رئيس الرعاة بجانبها وينزل معها،  وبدأ ينشد لها نشيداً عذباً ، جعل الحزن يذوب من قلبها. وكانت كلمات النشيد تلمح لها لماذا كان هذا التأجيل :
"اختى العروس جنة مغلقة عين مقفلة ينبوع مختوم استيقظى يا ريح الشمال وتعالى يا ريح الجنوب. هبى على جنتى فتقطر اطيابها " نش 12:4-16 
وصلوا الى صحراء مصر بسرعة غير متوقعة، لانه على الرغم من شدة الانحدار، الا ان خوافة كانت تستند على ذراع رئيس الرعاة، فلم تشعر بضعفها مطلقا. وهكذا وصلوا الى بعض الاكواخ حيث كانوا سيبيتون ليلتهم ثم اخذ رئيس الرعاة خوافة جانبا وقال لها : "خوافة كل خدامى الذى سبقوك الى المرتفعات مروا من هذا الطريق انه يسمى الرعبة المظلمة العظيمة (تك 12:15) . هنا تعلموا اشياء كثيرة .. تعلموا سر الملوكية وها انت هنا .. انها فرصة عظيمة ، لان الذين يجتازون صحراء مصر وهذه الظلمة وهذا الاتون يخرجون منه امراء واميرات "
ما كاد رئيس الرعاة ينتهى من كلامه حتى رأت خوافة الصحراء مليئة بالاشخاص ..
رأت ابراهيم وزوجته سارة اول من تغربوا فى هذه الارض . ثم يوسف مجروح ومرذول من اخوته الذين باعوه كعبد. الذى لما بكى طالبا خيمة ابيه، لم يرى سوى هذه الصحراء..
بعدهم رأت سلسلة من الاشخاص بلا نهاية تتقدمهم ملكة بدت اجمل من الكل واكثرهم جلالا ومجدا فقد كانت والدة رئيس الرعاة بنفسها … نظرت الى خوافة بحنان وقالت لها : "مهما قال لك فافعليه (يو 5:2) فإنه انا ايضا قد جاز فى قلبى سيف (لو 48:1) ولكن الان كل الاجيال تطوبنى لانه نظر الى اتضاع امته . (لو 35:2)
تشجعت خوافة من كلامها وملأ السرور قلبها ثم سمعت صوتا واضحا يرن فى اذنيها : "لا تخافى من النزول الى ارض مصر لان هناك سأجعلك امة عظيمة وسأصعدك من ارض مصر" (تك 3:46) 
بعد هذا رجعت الى الاكواخ واستراحت فى تلك الليلة .
فى صباح اليوم التالى اخذها رئيس الرعاة فى جولة الى المغارات المنتشرة فى الصحراء .. وفتح بابا صغيرا فى احداها، فدخلوا حجرة تشبه الطاحونة .. كان بها اكوام القمح فى كل مكان، ماعدا فى منتصف الحجرة ، حيث كان الرجال يطحنون انواعا مختلفة من القمح، بعضه ناعم كالهشيم واخر خشن .
وفى ناحية كانت السيدات يجلسن على الارض يطحن اجود انواع القمح بالرحى. لاحظت خوافة كيف ان القمح يضرب بشدة حتى يتكسر ومع الطحن يصير ناعما يصلح لعمل اجود انواع الخبز .
رئيس الرعاة: "انظرى الطرق العديدة لسحق القمح، لكل منها فائدة وهدف ما … ان الشونيز لا يدرس بالنورج ، ولا تدار بكرة العجلة على الكمون، بل بالقضيب يخبط الشونيز، والكمون بالعصا، يدق القمح لانه لا يدرسه الى الابد، فيسوق بكرة عجلته وخيله لا يسحقه" (اش 27:28-28)
لاحظت خوافة ايضا طول المدة التى يستغرقها طحن الدقيق، حتى يصير ناعما، ثم سمعت رئيس الرعاة قائلاً : "انى احضر شعبى الى مصر حتى يطحنوا فيصيروا صالحين للاستعمال.. لانه لا يدرسه الى الابد .. هذا ايضا خرج من قبل رب الجنود " اش 29:28
ثم ذهبوا للمغارة التالية، وفى وسطها وجدوا عجلة كبيرة كأنها منضدة، وبجانبها فخارى اخذ يصنع اشكال جميلة واشياء مفيدة … كان الطين يقطع ويضغط عليه ولكنه دائما صامت مستسلم .
رئيس الرعاة : "فى مصر ايضا اصنع اجمل الاوانى والادوات، كما ارى انه نافع .. اما استطيع ان اصنع بك كهذا الفخارى يا خوافة ؟ هوذا كالطين بيد الفخارى ، انت هكذا بيدى (أر 6:18) 
بعدها ذهبوا للمغارة الثالثة ، ووجدوا فيها فرن عظيم حيث ينقى الذهب من كل زغل .. وكان يلقى فى الفرن ايضا احجارا، وعند خروجها اذ هى احجار كريمة تبرق كأنها اخذت لمعان النار داخلها.
رئيس الرعاة : "ان الذهب يمحص فى النار، والمرضيين من الناس يمحصون فى اتون الاتضاع .
ايتها الذليلة المضطربة غير المتعزية ، هاأنذا ابنى بالأثمد حجارتك، وبالياقوت الازرق اؤسسك، واجعل شرفك ياقوتاً ، وابوابك حجارة بهرمانية ، وكل تخومك حجارة كريمة"
ثم اكمل : "افضل جواهرى عبرت على اتون مصر"
مرت عدة ايام وهم يمكثون فى صحراء مصر، وفى اخر يوم هناك ، رأت خوافة وردة جميلة كانت تنمو وحيدة فى الصحراء .
فاقتربت منها وسألتها : "ما اسمك ؟ "
فأجابت الوردة : "اسمى مطيعة"
فكرت خوافة فى نفسها : " اذن ، هذا هو السبب الذى من اجله احضرنى رئيس الرعاة الى هنا ، لا تعلم ارادته ، من الان فصاعدا سوف اكون عبدتك المطيعة ، وانحنت ، واخذت حجرة من جانب الوردة ، ووضعتها فى الكيس مع الاولى التى اخذتها من اول مذبح بنته.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رحلة للمرتفعات*

*الفصل السابع
على شاطئ الوحدة
" عند كثرة همومى فى داخلى …تعزياتك تلذذ نفسى " مز 19:94​بعدما تركوا الصحراء واثناء سيرهم اعترض الطريق الرئيسي طريق اخر مقاطع.
فأشار اليها رئيس الرعاة: "هذا هو الطريق الذى يجب ان تسلكيه الان"
وعندما بدءوا السير فيه كانت ظهورهم للمرتفعات ومشوا حتى وصلوا الى شاطئ بحر واسع كبير .
رئيس الرعاة : "الان حان الوقت لاتركك يا خوافة، ولكن تذكرى انه حتى لو بدا انك تبتعدين عن المرتفعات وعنى .. لكنه فى الحقيقة، لا يوجد مسافات بيننا نهائيا، لانى سأكون بجانبك عندما تطلبيننى … ثقى فى هذا. خرافى تسمع صوتى وتتبعنى .. عندما تنوين تنفيذ ارادتى، ستجدين انك تستطيعين ان تسمعى صوتى، وعندما تسمعين يجب ان تطيعى، حتى لو طلبت منك ما يبدو مستحيلا "
مشت خوافة مع رفيقتيها لعدة ايام، وفكرت فى نفسها، انها لم تكن تعرف معنى الوحدة حتى الان .. فلم يوجد معها اى احد من اصدقائها .. وحتى المرتفعات لم تعد تراها .. لم يتواجد شئ سوى صحراء جرداء على ناحية، وبحر شاسع على الاخرى .. لم تتواجد شجرة او اى شئ اخضر .. الكائنات الحية الوحيدة كانت طيور النورس فى السماء والكابوريا فى شقوق الرمال .
فى تلك الايام لم تترك خوافة ايدى رفيقتيها ابدا، وكان عجيبا مقدار مساعدتهما لها. والاعجب من هذا، ان العرج الواضح فى سيرها تلاشى تقريبا، لان درس الطاعة الذى تعلمته فى صحراء مصر، ترك اثرا عليها، معلنا بداية مرحلة جديدة فى حياتها، صحيح انها مازالت خوافة، ولكن علامة الطاعة ختمت على جبينها ختم الملوكية ..
وهكذا مرت الايام .. لم تكون خوافة تتذمر او تشكو بل كانت تشعر بسعادة غريبة، حتى انها بدأت تلاحظ جمال الطبيعة من حولها .
وذات يوم وصلوا الى استراحة مبينة على صخور عالية تطل على الشاطئ، واستقبلهم شيخ من خدام الراعى، وعلى محياة وقار عجيب، وقد ارتسمت على وجهة بساطة الطفولة، اما شفتاه فلا تفارقهما البشاشة قط.
رحب بهم بحرارة وقال : "لقد كنت فى انتظارك يا خوافة. فما اخبارك ؟ " جلست خوافة معه على انفراد ، واخبرته بكل ما حدث لها حتى تلك اللحظة ، وعندما انتهت شجعها الشيخ قائلاً : "ان محبتك لرئيس الرعاة هى سندك فى التجارب .. ثقى انت ايضا فى محبته لك ولا تجزعى لانه معك ويرعاك "
بعد هذا قدم لها الشيخ الوقور خبزا لتأكل  وكأسا من عصير الكرمة لتشرب .. فتقوت وانتعشت .
وبعد فترة ذهبت خوافة للتجول وحدها .. صعدت الى اعل الصخور، وعندما وصلت الى حافتها وجدت انها تقف على سقف كهف داخل البحر، كان الكهف فارغا ، لكن بعد عدة ساعات، جاءت مياه المد وملأته .
فخرت خوافة على ركبتيها وقدمت ذبيحة ثالثة قائلة : "اشكرك يا سيدى انك قدتنى الى هنا، فأنا مثل هذا الكهف الفارغ منتظرة وعدك بالامتلاء "
ثم اخذت حجرة ووضعتها مع السابقتين .
عندما لم يعد "كبرياء" مع فريسته الى قرية الاضطراب، فهمت عائلة الخوف انه اخفق فى مهمته، ولكن كبرياءه يمنعه من الاعتراف بفشله. فقرروا ارسال مجموعة ثانية لتلحق بخوافة قبل وصولها، حيث تصبح بعيدة عن ايديهم .. ارسلوا جواسيس ، فرجع اولئك واخبروهم ان خوافة تسير فى طريق على شاطئ الوحدة ففرحوا جدا وظنوا انه من السهل ارجاعها فبعثوا بـ "ندم" و "مرارة" و "شفقة على النفس" وذهب معهم كبرياء ايضا .
وصل اعداء خوافة الى حيث هى تمكث ، وبدأت معركة حامية جدا بينهم .. ادركوا ان خوافة لم تعد كما كانت .. فلم يقدروا ان يقتربوا منها ، لانها كانت تمسك بيد اشجان والام.
لذلك ظلوا ينادون عليها ويقترحون عليها اقتراحات سخيفة ويحاولون اخافتها، فقال لها "كبرياء" : الم اقل لك هذا؟ اين انت الان من المرتفعات .. ؟!! كل الناس فى وادى المذلة يعرفون انك تسيرين الان على شاطئ الوحدة ويسخرون منك !!
"ندم" : هل تعرفين يا خوافة انك عبيطة !! كيف تتبعين من يطلب منك كل هذه التضحيات !! ولا يعطيك شيئا سوى الحزن والالم والسخرية .. !! دافعى عن نفسك !! طالبى بحقوقك !! او ارجعى عن هذه الرحلة السخيفة .
واضاف "مرارة" : كلما اطعته يطلب منك اكثر .. انه ينتهز طيبة قلبك .. ولكن كل ما طلبه منك لا يعد شيئا لما يطلبه من اخرين .. انه يجعل احباءه واتباعه يضطهدون، ويعذبون بل ويسفكون دماءهم من اجله .. هل تقدرين على هذا ؟!! اهربى قبل ان يضع عليك صليب ويتركك تحملينه وحدك " 
اما "شفقة على النفس" فكان اسوأهم .. كانت كلماته تجعل خوافة تشعر بالضعف الشديد: يا مسكينة انك مخطئة جدا .. ولكن هل تظنى انه فعلا يحبك ليتركك هكذا ؟!! لك الحق ان تشفقى على نفسك !! حتى ولو عندك استعداد لبذل ذاتك فيجب ان تظهريه للناس، حتى يشفقوا عليك بدلاً من ان يسخروا منك . ولكن يبدوا ان الذى تتبعينه يجد مسرته فى ان يسحقك ويجرحك .
كانت كلمة "يسحقك" خطأ من الشفقة على النفس اذ جعلت خوافة تتذكر الدقيق المسحوق الذى رأته فى المغارة فى صحراء مصر وتذكرت "لانه لا يسحقه الى الابد" فقط حتى يصير صالحا للاستعمال .. ولدهشة شفقة على النفس التقطت خوافة حجرا صغيرا ودفعته نحوه فأسرع يجرى مبتعداً .
وهكذا مضت الايام عصيبة ، ولان خوافة كانت تمسك بيد اشجان والام فلم تستطع ان تغطى اذنيها فاضطرت لسماع كل مشاكسات اعدائها .
الى ان حدثت كارثة …!!
فقد بدا ان الاعداء يستريحون قليلا، فأخذت خوافة تتجول وحدها، دون حذر، الى ان وصلت الى برزخ جبلى يمتد داخل يمتد داخل البحر كلسان، ولفزعها فوجئت بالاربعة الاعداء حولها… كان البرزخ ضيق لا يسعهم جميعا ولكن كبرياء تقدم قائلا بوحشية : نحن اربعة ولن تقدرى على الهروب منا وسوف نأخذك معنا الان "
رفعت خوافة عينيها للسماء وصرخت : "الى متى تنسانى ؟! حتى متى تصرف وجهك 
عنى ؟! الى متى اردد هذه المشورات فى نفسى ؟! وهذه الاوجاع فى قلبى كل يوم ؟! الذين يحزنوننى يتهللون ان انا زللت اما انا على رحمتك توكلت " (مز 12)
وكم كانت صدمة الاوغاد الاربعة، عندما وقف رئيس الرعاة امامهم فى نفس اللحظة ..! جرى ندم ، مرارة ، شفقة على النفس ولكن لان كبرياء كان على وشك الهجوم على خوافة، فقد وقع فى قبضة رئيس الرعاة ، الذى امسك به ورفعه عاليا ثم طرحه الى اسفل فى 
البحر … 
سألته خوافة : هل تظن انه مات ؟ رئيس الرعاة : "لا … هذا غير ممكن" والقى نظرة على البحر حيث كان كبرياء يعوم ناحية البر .
خوافة : "يا راعى نفسى لماذا كنت سأقع فى يد كبرياء ثانية ؟! ولماذا فغروا على افواههم كأسد مفترس مزمجر ؟!! " (مز 13:22) 
يبدو لى يا خوافة " اجاب الراعى برقة " ان الطريق كان سهلاً فى الفترة الاخيرة .. لقد نسيت لفترة انك عبدتى المطيعة ، وبدأت تقلقين وتريدين العودة، ولهذا تمكن الاعداء منك"
احمر وجه خوافة خجلا ولم تنبس ببنت شفة، لانها كانت تعرف ان هذا التشخيص صحيح وردت بأسف: "انت على حق !! لقد بدأت اظن انك نسيت وعدك ، ولكنى اجدد عهدى معك.. انا عبدتك احبك واطيعك فى اى طريق تختاره لى "
اخذ رئيس الرعاة حجارة من جانب خوافة وقال : "ضعى هذه مع الباقى كتذكار لهزيمة كبرياء، وتجديد عهدك لى بالطاعة والانتظار بصبر"
مرت ايام على انتصار خوافة ، واستمرت فى الرحلة مع رفيقتيها، وصباح ذات يوم وجدن ان الطريق الذى يسرن فيه يتجه مرة اخرى ناحية المرتفعات .. التى كانت بالطبع بعيدة جدا، ولكن هذا لم يمنع خوافة من الفرح بل اخذت تجرى ناحية المرتفعات وهى تصفق بيديها كما لو لم تكن عرجاء !!!
ولكن فجأة انحنى الطريق بزاوية حادة وامتد على مرمى البصر ووقفت خوافة فى ذهول !!
فها هو رئيس الرعاة يؤجل الوصول للمرتفعات مرة اخرى !! وعن قرب ظهر مرارة لم يقترب منها، لانه تعلم قليل من الحذر، ولكنه اخذ يضحك ويضحك، ضحكات مملوءة بالسخرية المرة وقال لها : "لماذا لا تضحكين انت ايضا يا عبيطة .. كنت تعلمين ان هذا سيحدث !! "
واستمر فى ضحكه حتى امتلأ المكان بصوته
لحقت اشجان والام بخوافة ووقفتا بجانبها فى هدوء ثم قالت خوافة : ماذا تريد ان تقول لى يا سيدى ؟ تكلم فإن عبدتك تسمع "
فى الحال كان رئيس الرعاة يقف بجانبها وقال : لا تخافى تشددى وتشجعى وابنى مذبحا اخر وقدمى عليه ارادتك وذاتك "
ففعلت خوافة كما امرها وقالت : مشيئتك سررت ان اصنع .
وجاءت نار والتهمت الذبيحة وسمعت صوت رئيس الرعاة: هذا ليس للموت بل ليتمجد اسم الله . يو 4:11 
التقطت خوافة الحجرة المتبقية من احتراق الذبيحة ووضعتها مع الباقى
ثم اتجهت فى الطريق الذى اراده لها راعيها، واثناء سيرها التقطت زلطه اخرى، تذكارا لانتصارها على ذاتها وعلى اعدائها.
وهكذا ساروا حتى وجدا انفسهم فى "غابة السلام" .
كانت مملوءة بالاشجار، والنباتات المختلفة، والزهور المتنوعة الجميلة، والطيور المغردة التى تملأ المكان بأصواتها الرقيقة .
ملأت السعادة نفس خوافة وتذكرت بذرة المحبة المزروعة فى قلبها، وارادت ان تلقى نظرة لترى اذا كانت حقا تنمو ؟! فنظرت داخل قلبها ورأت عشبا اخضر وفيه ما يشبه برعم الزهرة .. فبكت ، لانها تذكرت ان رئيس الرعاة قال لها : انه عندما تزهر زرعه الحب فى قلبك تصبحين مستعدة للذهاب الى المرتفعات .
ولكن ها هى بعيدة كل البعد عن المرتفعات ، ولكنها لم تبك كثيرا لانها لاحظت وجود زهرة جميلة فى ارض الغابة، كتلك التى رأتها فى صحراء مصر، احنت الزهرة رأسها وقالت : انا "مطيعة" ، فابتسمت خوافة وتمتمت : نعم ، لقد نسيت !!!
ثم بنت مذبحا اخر ، وقدمت قلبها ومحبتها وطاعتها واخذت خوافة الحجر المتبقية .
وعندما وصلن للطرف الاخر للغابة صرخت خوافة من الفرحة اذ رأت رئيس الرعاة ينتظرها مبتسماً …
فجرت وسجدت عند قدميه قائلة : "انا لحبيبى والى اشتياقه " (نش 10:7)
"حبيبى لى وانا له الراعى بين السوسن " (نش 16:2) 
رئيس الرعاة : " جئت لابشرك برسالة جديدة وهى ان تكونى مستعدة .. الان تنظرى ما انا افعل " (خر 1:6) 
خوافة : هل تعنى انه قد حان الوقت لذهابى الى المرتفعات ؟!!
ظنت انه هز رأسه ، ولكنه لم يجب بل نظر اليها بطريقة لم تفهمها !!
فأعادت سؤالها ، فرد عليها قائلاً : اما قلت لك الان تنظرى ما انا افعل ؟!!*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رحلة للمرتفعات*

*الفصل الثامن
جبل التجريح
“وآخرون تجربوا فى هزء وجلد …طافوا معتازين مكروبين مذلين “(عب 36:11)​سارت خوافة بعد هذا وهى سعيدة جدا .. ألم يعدها رئيس الرعاة بالصعود للمرتفعات قريبا ؟!!
بعد قليل اخذ الطريق يصعد نحو الجبال المتشعبة، وفى صباح احد الايام وصلوا لقمة جبل صغير، وكانت القمة عبارة عن مساحة واسعة من الارض المستوية، وفى الناحية الاخرى بداية لسلسلة اخرى من الجبال اعلى بكثير من ذلك الذين يقفون على قمته فى تلك اللحظة.
ادركت خوافة انها تنظر الى حدود المرتفعات. سقطت على ركبتيها واحنت رأسها وشكرت، وفى تلك اللحظة نسيت كل الشقاء والتعب والالم الذى تعرضت له. بعدها قامت خوافة من ركوعها . واخذوا فى عبور هذه المنطقة بسرعة لانه رغم ارتفاعها الا انها كانت مستوية حتى وجدوا انفسهم عند سفح الجبال العالية .
صعقت خوافة من رؤية شدة ارتفاع الجبال وتوقعت ان ترى طريق ممهد للصعود عليها ولكنها لم تجد .
نظرت خوافة بذهول !! وكلما نظرت زاد شعورها بالخوف ، حتى بدأت ترتعش. كانت الجبال تحيط بهم من كل ناحية، حتى بدا ان الطريق الوحيد الممهد هو طريق الرجوع !!
لكن الام امسكت بيد خوافة واشارت الى غزال وآيل ظهرا من مكان ما بين الصخور بجانبهم وبدءا الصعود !! ووقف الثلاثة ينظرن !!
كان الطريق شديد التعرج ، وفى بعض الاحيان ضيق جدا ، وفى اماكن متقطع، وغير متصل ببعضه، فكان الغزال والايل يقفزان برشاقة ليستكملوا مسيرتهما حتى وصلوا الى القمة، واختفيا عن الانظار.
“ها هو الطريق لقد اوضحه لنا الغزال  والايل ، لن نعود للوراء "
هكذا قالت اشجان مشجعة .
خوافة : لا … لا … هذا مستحيل انه طريق للايل وليس للبشر، لا اقدر على الصعود هكذا فسوف اسقط واتحطم.
وبدأت ترتجف وتبكى بطريقة هستيرية واكملت : مستحيل !! مستحيل .. لن اذهب للمرتفعات بعد كل هذا "
حاولت رفيقتاها ان تقولا لها شيئا ولكنها وضعت يديها فوق اذنيها حتى لا تسمع، واخذت تبكى من جديد.
" ها ها ها واخيرا التقينا مرة اخرى يا خوافة !! كيف حالك الان ؟ سعيدة ؟!! 
التفتت خوافة ناحية الصوت ونظرت بفزع ..
لقد كان "جبان" !! واكمل : لقد توقعت هذا منذ البداية .. هل ظننت انه يمكن ان تهربى منى الى الابد !! انك من عائلة الخوف وسوف اخذك لمكانك لتكونى فى امان .
خوافة: لن اذهب معك .
جبان : اذن اختارى اما ان تصعدى على هذا الجبل ، ثم تقهرى فتنكسر عظامك او ترجعى معى .
خوافة .. تعرفين انه كاذب .. نادى على رئيس الرعاة حالا .
هكذا قالت رفيقتاها .. تمسكت خوافة بهما وقالت : انا خائفة منه ، لانه سيقول لى انه يجب على ان اذهب فى هذا الطريق الصعب الخطر، لذا لا اقدر على مواجهته .. آه ماذا افعل ؟!! ماذا افعل ؟!!
ربتت اشجان على كتفها قائلة : لابد يا خوافة .. لابد ان تنادى عليه الان وبسرعة .
خوافة : سيطلب منى ان اصعد ارادتى ذبيحة ، وانا لا اقدر ان افعل ذلك ، لا اقدر هذه المرة … آه .
ضحك "جبان" بانتصار وتقدم ناحيتها، ولكن رفيقتيهما احاطتا بها، ووضعتا نفسيهما بينه وبين ضحيته .
حينئذ نظرت اشجان الى الام التى فهمت الاشارة، ثم هزت رأسها بالايجاب، واخرجت سكين صغير ولكنه حاد جدا من منطقتها ووخزت خوافة التى صرخت من الالم، وفعلت ما كان لابد لها ان تفعل منذ جاءت لسفح الجبل ، لقد صرخت " لماذا كثر الذين يحزنونى كثيرون قاموا على، بصوتى الى الرب صرخت فاستجاب لى من جبل قدسه " (مز 3)
"لماذا يا خوافة ؟؟" جاءها صوت رئيس الرعاة : تشددى انا هو لا تخافى .
كان صوته مملوء بالحب والقوة حتى ان خوافة شعرت بأن الحياة تدب فى كيانها مرة اخرى.
رئيس الرعاة : خوافة .. اخبرينى ماذا بك ؟ لماذا انت خائفة هكذا ؟!!
خوافة : وعدتنى بأنك ستجعل رجلى كالآيل وليس لجبانة تعرج مثلى .
رئيس الرعاة : ولكن يا خوافة بماذا وعدتك عندما كنت لا تزالين فى وادى المذلة ؟
خوافة : وعدتنى بأنك ستجعل رجلى كالآيل وتقيمنى على المرتفعات .
رئيس الرعاة : الطريقة الوحيدة ليكون لك ارجل الايل ، ان تذهبى فى طريقهم .
ارتعشت خوافة  وقالت ببطء : لا اظن .. لا اريد .. لا اري ارجل الايل اذا كان لابد لى من الصعود على هذا الجبل .
ولدهشتها ابتسم رئيس الرعاة، وقال : بل تريدين .. انا اعلم ما فى قلبك اكثر منك .. انك تشتهين ان تكون لك ارجل الايل وانا اعدك بها .. ماذا قلت لك اخر مرة ؟
خوافة : قلت لى (انتظرى وانظرى ما انا فاعله) ولكنى لم اتخيل شئ هكذا .. اننى لست آيل ان هذا صعب جدا 
رئيس الرعاة : وانا احب ان اصنع اشياء صعبة. ان اشتياقى هو ان احول الضعف الى قوة والخوف الى ايمان والنقص الى كمال .. !! ان هذا عملى الخاص !! وسوف احول خوافة الى … !! لننتظر ونرى ماذا ستكون !! خوافة هل تؤمنين بأننى سوف اغيرك ؟
"نعم"
"هل تدعينى اغيرك ؟"
"نعم"
"هل تظنى انه من الممكن ان اتخلى عنك ؟"
"بالقطع لا .. ارجوك تممم ارادتك فى .. لا شئ سوى هذا يهم "
وككل المرات السابقة انحنت، وركعت وقدمت ذاتها ذبيحة واخذت الحجرة المتبقية ووضعتها فى كيسها ثم وقفت على رجليها منتظرة انت تسمع ارشادات رئيس الرعاة .
"والان يا خوافة انت على سفح المرتفعات ومرحلة جديدة من رحلتك ستبدأ .. هذا الجبل اسمه "جبل التجريح" ويوجد جبال اصعب منه ، مثل جبل الكراهية ، وجبل الاضطهاد ، وجبل الانتقام ، ولا سبيل للوصول للمرتفعات الا اذا عبرت فوق واحد منهم، وانا اخترت لك هذا .. !! لقد تعلمت حتى الان درس الطاعة وهو اول درس فى المحبة والان يجب عليك ان تتعلمى الدرس الثانى اثناء صعودك على جبل التجريح لانه لن يؤذيك اى شئ اذا وعيته"
بعد ذلك وضع رئيس الرعاة يده فوق خوافة، وباركها، ثم نادى على رفيقتيها لانهما كانتا دائما تتركان رئيس الرعاة وخوافة اثناء حديثهما .
اخذ رئيس الرعاة حبلا ثم ربط به اشجان ثم خوافة واخيرا الام .
وهكذا كانت خوافة محاطة بمعونة رفيقتيها الشديدتين وحتى ان سقطت فسوف تستطيعان ان تجذباها الى اعلى .
اخرج رئيس الرعاة من جعبته زجاجة صغيرة بها دواء منعش ومقوى واوصاها ان تشرب منه لتشعر بالقوة .
كان اسم الدواء هو "روح النعمة والتعزية" وحالما شربت خوافة نقطتين او ثلاثة شعرت بحيوية جعلتها مستعدة للصعود دون تردد …
ودعهم رئيس الرعاة قائلاً : لن تقدرن على الوصول للقمة قبل انتهاء اليوم، لانه وقت الغروب الان، ولكن فى منتصف الطريق توجد مغارة وسط الصخور تستطعن ان تسترحن فيها. ولكن ان لم تصعدن الان فسوف يدرككن الاعداء واحذركن بأنك سوف تقابلوهم عند القمة .
عندما بدأت خوافة طريق الصعود اكتشفت ولدهشتها الشديدة ان الطريق ليس بالصعوبة التى كان يبدو بها، صحيح كان ضيق وشديد الوعورة، ولكن احساسها بأنها مربوطة بقوة اشجان والام اعطاها احساس بالامان. كما حفظها من الدوار والسقوط "روح النعمة والتعزية" وشعرت ايضا بأن رئيس الرعاة قريب منها جدا رغم انها لم تكن تراه. وعندما نظرت الى اسفل وجدت اعداءها الخمسة يتتبعونها بنظراتهم الحاقدة وهى تصعد الى اعلى  !!
حتى "الشفقة على النفس" الذى كان يبدو اقل خطورة منهم اخذ حجارة ليرشقها بها ولكنها كانت بعيدة عن الذى كان يبدو اقل خطورة منهم اخذ حجارة ليرشقها بها ولكنها كانت بعيدة عن مجال الرمى. وتذكرت تحذير رئيس الرعاة بأنها سوف تقابل اعداءها مرة اخرى عند وصولها للقمة .
ووجدت خوافة اثناء صعودها ان المناطق التى كانت تبدو خطيرة من اسف ممهدة وسهلة الى حد لم تتوقعه .. واصلن الصعود حتى وصلن الى المغارة التى قال عنها رئيس الرعاة، فدخلن فيها ليبتن ليلتهن .
استيقظت خوافة فجر اليوم التالى واخذت تنظر حولها وتفكر: كما هو موحش هذا المكان، لا يوجد فيه اى كائن حى، ولو حتى شجرة .. هذه الصخور شكلها قاسى .. تبدو كما لو كانت تنتظر فريسة لتمزقها .
وفيما هى تفكر هكذا لفتت نظرها وردة حمراء تنمو على جذع رفيع جدا وتشق طريقها بصعوبة بين الصخور الصلبة ، حتى انه لم يكن لها سوى ورقتين .
خوافة : ما اسمك ايتها الوردة الجميلة ؟
الوردة : اسمى "سماح" فتذكرت خوافة كلمات رئيس الرعاة : عند صعودك يجب ان تتعلمى الدرس الثانى فى المحبة .  
خوافة : ولكن لماذا اسمك سماح ؟
الوردة : لاننى ابعدت عن صديقاتى ، وطردت من بيتى، وسجنت فى هذه الصخور، وتركت لاعانى من نتيجة افعال الاخرين، ولكننى تحملت، ولم اجزع، ولم اتوقف عن المحبة، فهى التى ساعدتنى ان اشق طريقى وسط الصخور، حتى اتمكن من رؤية وجه الشمس 
(ملا 20:4) فلا يوجد شئ حولى يستطيع ان يحول انتباهى عنها … انها تشرق على فتفرحنى وتعوضنى عن كل ما خسرته، لا يوجد وردة فى العالم كله تفرح بحالها وظروفها مثلى لانى دائما اردد : " من لى فى السماء ومعك لست اريد شيئا على الارض"
نظرت خوافة الى الوردة الحمراء بغيرة، وعرفت ما لابد ان تفعله، فسجدت وقالت : يا سيدى .. هوذا انا عبدتك سماح.
وعندما قالت هذا سقطت حجرة من جانب الوردة فوضعتها خوافة فى كيسها مع الاخريات.
رجعت خوافة الى حيث كانت اشجان والام فى انتظارها ليستكملن رحلتهن وبعد مسيرة قصيرة اتين الى منزلق خطير مما ادى سقوط خوافة للمرة الاولى، فجرحت جرحا عميقا ولحسن حظها انها كانت مربوطة جيدا برفيقتيها والا لسقطت الى سفح الجبل وربما اودى ذلك بحياتها .
عندما تصورت خوافة ما كان ممكنا حدوثه لها، ملأ الفزع قلبها وشعرت بدوار فجلست واخذت تستغيث : انى سأسقط .. انى خائفة .. اغيثونى .
قبضت اشجان بشدة على الحبل الذى يربطهما حتى لا تسقط خوافة
وجاءتها الام قائلة : اشربى من روح التعزية الذى اعطاه لك رئيس الرعاة
خوافة : لا اعرف اين وضعت الزجاجة .. اننى حتى غير قادرة عن البحث عنها .
قالت هذا وارتمت فى احضان الان التى اخذت تبحث عن الزجاجة فى جعبة خوافة حتى  وجدتها، ثم اسالت بعض القطرات على شفتى خوافة، فبدأت تتقوى وتستعد للوقوف، ولكن لان ركبتيها كانتا قد جرحتا فقد سرن ببطء شديد، وخوافة تتأوه وتشتكى وتتذمر، وبدا انهن لن يصلن للقمة قبل حلول الظلام …
فقالت لها الام : خوافة … ماذا كنت تفعلين هذا الصباح عندما تجولت وحدك خارج المغارة؟
احمر لون خوافة خجلا واجابت : كنت اتأمل وردة جميلة !!
الام : وما اسم الوردة يا خوافة ؟
خوافة بصوت هادئ خجول : اسمها سماح
وسكتت لانها ادركت انها لم تمارس ثانى درس فى المحبة
ثم قالت بعد قليل : هل يمكن ان اضع بعض من الدواء على ركبتى ؟!
اجابت اشجان والام : جربى .
وعندما وضعتا بعض من الدواء على ركبتيها توقف النزيف وقل الالم .. ولذلك مشين بسرعة اكبر حتى تمكن من الوصول للقمة وقت الغروب، فجلسن ليسترحن فوق العشب الاخضر ، وتحت ظلال اشجار الارز ، هنا سمعن صوتا جميلا ينشد : "كلك جميل يا حبيبتى، ليس فيك عيب هلمى معى من لبنان .. يا عروس معى من لبنان "
انظرى من رأس امانة .. من رأس شنير وحرمون من خدور الاسود .. من جبال النمور . ومن بين الاشجار ظهر رئيس الرعاة اتيا نحوهن . (نش 8:3)*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رحلة للمرتفعات*

*الفصل التاسع
فى غابة الخطر والرعب
"بأسفار مرارا كثيرة بأخطار سيول بأخطار فى البرية ، فى تعب وكد" 2كو 26:11-27​يا له من فرح ذلك الذى استقبلن به رئيس الرعاة حينما جاء وسطهم، وبعد ان هنأهن بحرارة بحرارة على صعودهن قمة جبل التجريح، وضع يده على جراحات خوافة وفى الحال التأمت .
ثم بدأ يكلمهن عن الطريق الى سيسلكنه: الان يجب عليكن ان تجتزن هذه الغابة التى امامكن واسمها "غابة الخطر والرعب" فيها ينمو شجر الارز بكثرة لدرجة انه يحجب اشعة الشمس ، فيغطى الغابة الظلام، وتهب العواصف الكثيرة ولكن لا تهتممن لانه لن يؤذيكن شئ ما دمتن سائرات حسب ارادتى .
كان شيئا غريبا ان تجزع خوافة ثانية بعد ان اجتازت تجربة صعود جبل التجريح، ولكن هذا ما حدث : غابة الخطر والرعب ؟!! الى اين ستقودنى ثانية بعد هذا ؟!! قالت خوافة بانزعاج .
رئيس الرعاة : انها المرحلة التالية فى طريقك للمرتفعات .
خوافة : لست ادرى كيف تريدنى ان اصعد الى المرتفعات ؟!! وانت تعلم ان رجلى مازالتا عرجاوان .. لماذا تهتم بى هكذا !! لماذا لا تتخلى عنى وتتركنى ؟!! فإن صعودى للمرتفعات اراه مستحيلا .
نظر اليها رئيس الرعاة بجدية : انظرى الى يا خوافة .. هل تعتقدين اننى اخدعك ؟ هل وعدت ولم اتمم او تكلمت ولم افعل ؟
ارتعدت خوافة واجابت بندم : حاشا بل لتكن انت صادقا وكل انسان كاذبا (رؤ 4:3) 
فلما رأى رئيس الرعاة انها اجابت بندم تحنن عليها وقال : انا سأقودك خلال المخاطر .. لا تخافى لانى انا معك .. ان سرت فى وادى ظل الموت فلا تخافى شرا لان عصاى وعكازى هما يعزيانك (مز 22) لا تخافى من هول الليل ولا من سهم يطير فى النهار ولا من امر يسلك فى الظلمة ولا من شيطان الظهيرة يسقط عن يسارك الوف وعن يمينك ربوات اما انت فلا يقتربون اليك (مز 91)
فسجدت خوافة عند قدميه وبنت مذبحا وقالت : ان سرت فى وادى ظل الموت فلا اخاف شرا لانك انت معى .
ابتسم لها رئيس الرعاة معزيا اياها قائلاً : يا خوافة ، لا تتركى خيالك يلعب بك ويرسم لك اخطارا غير موجودة واحذرك بأن اعداءك كامنين لك خلف الاشجار .. فإذا تركت "جبان" يصور لك مخاوف فستصيرين فى رعب شديد.
ثم اخذ حجرة اخرى ، واعطاها اياها لتحتفظ بها ، ثم باركهن وودعهن ليسرن فى طريقهن..
بعد لحظات وجدن "شفقة على النفس" يطل من خلف شجرة ويصرخ : ما هذا يا خوافة ؟!! ما هذا الذى يفعله بك وانت ضعيفة ؟!! يجعلك تسيرين فى طريق لا يسلكه الا الرجال الابطال ؟!!
بعده قام "ندم" وكأن الارض انشقت عنه : ثم انه لم يكن هناك داع ان يجعلك تسيرين فى هذا الطريق الخطر الذى يليق بالشهداء لانه يوجد طرق سهلة كثيرة قولى له انك لن تسيرى فى هذا الطريق الصعب .
بعدهما قال "جبان" متهكماً : العلك تظنين نفسك بطلة صغيرة ؟!! انك حقا لمجنونة !!
انبرى بعدهم مرارة قائلا : تماما قلت لك !! كلما انتهت من مرحلة صعبة قادك الى طريق اصعب !!!
اخيرا تكلم كبرياء رغم انه كان لا يزال يقاسى من اثر السقطة التى نالها على يد رئيس الرعاة : انت تعرفين انه لن يهدأ حتى يذلك ويهينك لان هذا ما يسميه بالتواضع !! انه سيذلك حتى التراب يا خوافة !!
وبعد مدة اذ رأى الاعداء انها لا تتأثر بكلامهم فارقوها الى حين .
فى البداية لم تكن الغابة موحشة ومرعبة كما يبدو من اسمها .. ربما كان ذلك بسبب الهواء النقى وبعض من اشعة الشمس التى تسربت من خلال فروع الاشجار ولكن هذا لم يدم طويلا اذ بعد قليل غطت السحب السوداء الكثيفة وجه الشمس وظهر برق يشق عنان السماء، وتبعه اخر ثم رعد مدوى، ثم هطلت الامطار وارتجت الغابة تحت وطأة العاصفة.
اما الغريب حقا،؟ فهو ان خوافة لم تكن تشعر بأى نوع من الخوف، بل اخذت تردد فى نفسها : يسقط عن يسارك الوف وعن يمينك ربوات اما انت فلا يقترب اليك الشر.
بعد فترة بدأت العاصفة تهدأ ورأوا جبان يجرى ناحيتهم ويصيح بأعلى صوته: ارجعوا العاصفة القادمة ستكون اسوأ .
وعلى غير توقع قالت خوافة لرفيقتيها : افعلا مثلى فإنى لم اعد احتمل هذا الجبان .
ثم انحنت واخذت حجارة من الارض وبدأت ترشق بها جبان. فضحكت رفيقتاها لاول مرة وفعلن مثلها فظهر اعداءها الخمسة من خلف الاشجار التى كاووا يختبئون وراءها واخذوا يفروا هاربين .
اكملت خوافة ورفيقتاها سيرهم حتى وجدن كوخا صغيرا مبنيا فى وسط الغابة، فذهبن تجاهه، ووجدن علامة رئيس الرعاة مرسومة على الباب ، ففرحن جدا ودخلن ليسترحن.
وفيما هن جالسات فى هدوء بدأت العاصفة وبصورة اشد واخطر، حتى ان الكوخ كان يهتز وفكرت خوافة فى نفسها : ان التواجد تحت سقف الكوخ يبعث فى نفسى سلاما لم اكن اتوقعه، رغم شدة الاخطار من العاصفة فى الخارج .. ان هذه اكثر اللحظات المملوءة سلاما منذ بدأت رحلتى ، حقا ان الساكن فى ستر العلى فى ظل اله السماء يبيت .
وخلال تلك الايام التى امضينها فى الكوخ، شعرت خوافة انها تحب اشجان والام كما لو كانتا صديقتين عزيزتين عليها.
وذات يوم وجدت الام تنشد هذا النشيد : ما اجمل رجليك بالنعلين يا بنت الكريم. من هذه الطالعة من البرية مستندة على حبيبها . من هى المشرقة مثل الصباح. جميلة كالقمر. طاهرة كالشمس. مرهبة كجيش بألوية. (مقتطفات من سفر نشيد الاناشيد)
خوافة : ما اجمل هذا النشيد يا الام ، ارجوك علمينى اياه .. انه يذكرنى بالموعد بأن تكون رجلى كالايل .
كررت الام النشيد عدة مرات حتى حفظته خوافة عن ظهر قلب واخذت تردده طوال الوقت*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رحلة للمرتفعات*

*الفصل العاشر
فى الضباب
" ولكن ان كنا نرجو ما لسنا ننظره فإننا نتوقعه بالصبر " رو 25:8 ​بعد عدة ايام هدأت العاصفة وحان الوقت لاستكمال الرحلة ولكن رغم لك استمر وجود ضباب كثيف جدا يحيط بكل شئ فلم يروا سوى جذوع الاشجار التى بجانبهن. واستمر هذا الحال عدة ايام حتى نفذ صبر خوافة وقالت : "ياه ألن يتغير هذا الجو المقبض ؟ "
وهنا سمعت صوتا كانت تعرفه جيدا وهو صوت ندم : لا لن يتغير ، بل سوف يزداد سوءا !! ثم ألم تلاحظى ان الطريق لا يصعد الى اعلى انك تطوفين حول الجبل لانك ضللت الطريق الصحيح !!
فكرت خوافة فى نفسها ان كلام "ندم" صحيح وقالت لرفيقتيها : هل تظنان اننا ضللنا الطريق بسبب الضباب ؟
اجابتاها باقتضاب : لا ، لا تسمعى لصوت ندم
وهنا جاء صوت مرارة قائلا : على الاقل تراجعى مسافة بسيطة لترى ان كنت ضللت الطريق ام لا ، بدلا من ان تسيرى مسافة طويلة فى طريق خاطئ .
خوافة : اظن انه يجب ان نسمع لنصيحته هذه المرة .
اشجان : اذا كنا فى الحقيقة نطوف فى دائرة فسوف نرى الطريق الصحيح فى الدورة القادمة.
همست الشفقة على النفس : يا مسكينة يا خوافة انك تضيعين وقتك يوما بعد يوم بلا فائدة.
وهكذا استمرت همساتهم، وايحاءاتهم تملا الجو حول خوافة، ورغم انها كانت تعرف انهم يكذبون الا ان ذلك لم يمنعها من التعثر المتكرر .
واخيرا ، قررت ان تنشد النشيد الذى علمته اياها الام ، حتى لا تسمع همسات اعدائها .
وما ان انتهت حتى سمعت صوتا يهتف بفرح : اين تعلمت هذا النشيد يا خوافة ؟
لم تتمالك خوافة نفسها من الفرح ، عندما رأت رئيس الرعاة قادما نحوهم ، فأخذت تجرى لتقابله وانقشع الضباب فجأة واشرقت الشمس .
رئيس الرعاة : اخبرينى يا خوافة اين تعلمت هذا النشيد ؟
خوافة : الام علمتنى اياه
رئيس الرعاة : انه جميل جدا ولذلك سأضيف عليه بعض الابيات "دوائر فخذيك مثل الحلى، صنعه يدى صناع، لقد شبهتك يا حبيبتى بفرس فى مركبات فرعون. ما اجملك وما احلاك ايتها الحبيبة باللذات. كلك جميل يا حبيبتى ليس فيك عيب" . (مقتطفات من سفر نشيد الانشاد) لقد كنت اسير وراءك طوال هذه الفترة وسعدت لانى وجدتك تنشدين .
احمر وجه خوافة خجلا لانها ادركت انه كان يرى تعثرها وضعفها، ونظرت اليه باستعطاف
رئيس الرعاة : يا خوافة ألم تدركى بعد اننى كلما نظرت الى ضعفك وتعثرك فى الطريق الصعب اتطلع الى اليوم الذى ستكونين فيه على المرتفعات بلا عيب .. اننى اريدك ان تتعلمى الجزء الذى اضفته لك فى النشيد .
خوافة : نعم يجب ان انشد لهذا الصانع الماهر الذى يتعب معى كثيرا
رئيس الرعاة : هل كنت تعتقدين اننى كنت سأتركك تضلين الطريق دون ان انبهك واحذرك ؟!
خوافة : لقد كانوا يصرخون فى وجهى وكنت اصدقهم .
رئيس الرعاة : انصحك بترديد الاناشيد التى تعرفينها ، فهذا يصم اذنيك عن وشايتهم، بالمناسبة ... هل تجدين اشجان والام رفيقتين جيدتين ؟
خوافة : نعم !! لم اكن اتخيل اننى سأحبهما، ولكن هذا ما حدث، فلولا وجودهما معى لما استطعت الوصول الى هنا .
رئيس الرعاة بنبرة حادة : خوافة هل تحبيننى لدرجة الثقة بى تماما ؟
ادركت خوافة انه يعدها لمرحلة صعبة اخرى قادمة ، فأجابت بصوت منخفض: انت تعلم اننى احبك على قدر طاقة قلبى الصغير، كما تعلم اننى اثق بك واتمنى ان احبك واثق بك اكثر واكثر .
رئيس الرعاة : وهل تظلين واثقة حتى لو قال لك العالم كله اننى اخدعك، بل وكنت اخدعك طوال رحلتك ؟
نظرت اليه بتعجب وقالت : نعم ، اثق بك ، لاننى اعلم انك لا تخدعنى ... اننى اخاف كثيرا لكن فى داخلى اعرف حبك الكثير لى يا راعى .. فإن يمينك تعضدنى ولطفك يعظمنى 
(مز 35:18) 
لم يرد رئيس الرعاة، وسكت لبرهة ونظر اليها بحب وشفقة ثم قال بهدوء شديد : افترضى يا خوافة اننى اخدعك بالفعل .. ماذا ستفعلين ؟!!
سردت برودة ورعشة فى كيان خوافة ، هل يمكن ان يكون هذا صحيح ؟!!
هل ستحبه بعد هذا ؟؟ هل ستعيش بدونه ؟؟ هل ستفقده ؟؟
وهنا انفجرت فى البكاء ثم رفعت وجهها وقالت : يا سيدى ان اردت ان تخدعنى فليكن .. لانه من مثلك .. انت الذى اريتنى ضيقات كثيرة ورديه .. تعود فتصعدنى .. تزيد عظمتى وترجع فتعزينى (مز 20:71-21) 
وضع رئيس الرعاة يده على رأسها بحنان ورفق لم تره خوافة من قبل، ثم انصرف بدون كلمة واحدة، فأخذت خوافة من الارض حيث كان واقفا زلطة باردة جدا ووضعتها مع الباقى، وذهبت لتستكمل الرحلة مع رفيقتيها .*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رحلة للمرتفعات*

*الفصل الحادى عشر
وادى الخسارة
“لكن ما كان لى ربحاً ، فهذا قد حسبته من اجل المسيح خسارة " (فى 7:3)​بعد مدة قليلة، ولصدمتهن الشديدة، وجدن الطريق ينحدر الى اسفل الى سفح الجبل .. تماما كما حدث فى بداية الرحلة عندما انحدر الى ارض مصر.
توقف الثلاثة، ونظرن بعضهن الى بعض، ثم الى الوادى، ووجدن انه فى الناحية الاخرى جبالا اعلى من جبل التجريح.
فى تلك اللحظة اختبرت خوافة اشد وافظع الم عرفته طوال الرحلة .. لقد كن على وشك الوصول للمرتفعات، ولكن الان يجب عليها ان تنزل وكأنها تبدأ رحلتها من جديد .. !!
وكأن كل تجاربها ضاعت هباء وتعبها ذهب ادراج الريح.
تجمد قلب خوافة داخلها .. وفكرت كيف تستطيع ان تتبع من يطلب منها كل هذه التضحيات ؟!! وللحظة سوداء فكرت ان تكف عن اتباع رئيس الرعاة !! لم يكن هناك داع لهذا !! لقد سارت فى هذا الطريق لانها ارادته، ولكنه لم يكن الطريق الذى تحب ان تسلكه .. ربما كان اقرباؤها على حق .. يجب ان تنهى الامها واشجانها فى الحال، وتكف عن اتباع رئيس الرعاة ثم تختار طريقها بنفسها وبدونه ..
هنا صرخت وكأنها رأت الجحيم بعينه ونادت .. "ارحمنى لانى ضعيفة، اشفنى لان عظامى قد اضطربت، ونفسى قد انزعجت جدا ونج نفسى" (مز 2:6-4) وفى اللحظة التالية كانت خوافة تمسك بقدمى راعيها وتبكى وتقول : افعل اى شئ .. لا تعطنى اى شئ وعدتنى به فقط لا تدعنى اتركك .
رفعها رئيس الرعاة من على الارض حيث كانت تمسك بقدميه ومسح دموعها بيده وقال لها بصوته الحنون القوى : لا تخافى .. حتى ذاتك لا تستطيع ان تأخذك منى .. ! دعوتك باسمك انت لى (أش 1:43) هوذا على كفى نقشتك (أش 16:49) ألم تتعلمى الدرس حتى الان .. ! هذا التأجيل ليس للموت، بل ليتمجد اسم الله. ما انا فعله الان لست تفهمينه، لكنك ستفهمينه فيما بعد (يو 7:13) . خرافى تسمع صوتى وتتبعنى .. انها ارادتى ان تنزلى الى هذا الوادى الان ، ولك وعد جديد منى وهو : (اذناك تسمعن كلمة خلفك قائلة "هذه هى الطريق ، اسلكى فيها حينما تميلين الى اليمين ، وحينما تميلين الى اليسار (أش 21:30)" والان يا خوافة، هل تتخلين عن كل ما احرزته حتى الان، فى هذه الرحلة ، وتقبلى النزول لوادى الخسارة، فقط لان فى هذا ارادتى ؟
كانت لا تزال مستندة على ذراع رئيس الرعاة عندما قالت من كل قلبها كلمات قالتها سيدة اخرى من قبل ... : لانه حيثما ذهبت اذهب، وحيثما بت ابيت، شعبك شعبى والهك الهى، حيثما مت اموت وهناك اندفن، هكذا يفعل بى الرب وهكذا يزيد، انما الموت يفصل بينى وبينك.  (را 16:17)
وهكذا بنى مذبحا اخر على قمة وادى الخسارة ، وزاد عدد الحجارة فى كيس خوافة واحدة. وفى طريق النزول، بدأت اشجان والام نشيدا جميلا قائلتين : اين ذهب حبيبك ايتها الجميلة بين النساء، اين توجه حبيبك فنطلبه معك؟
ورددت خوافة : حبيبى نزل الى جنته ، الى خمائل الطيب ليرعى الجنات ، ويجمع السوسن، انا لحبيبى وحبيبى لى الراعى بين السوسن .
اخيرا اجابهن رئيس الرعاة : انت جميلة يا حبيبتى كترصة حسنة كأورشليم مرهبة كجيش بألوية. حولى عنى عينيك فإنهما قد غلبتاتى نش 4:6-5
ورغم شدة انحراف الطريق فإنه بدا سهلا لان خوافة ارادت ان تنفذ ارادة رئيس الرعاة بكل طاقتها لتفرحه، لقد ادركت ان فى قلبها اشتياق ليس للاشياء التى يعطيها اياها رئيس الرعاة ولكن اشتياق وحب لشخصه هو فقط وليس سواه . لا شئ يهم سوى حبه. حتى فى الالام والاحزان والخسارة. لان الوجود فى حبه والعدم فى غيابه .
وهكذا وصلن الى الوادى بسرعة، ووجدته خوافة مكانا جميلا جدا وكأنه حديقة كبيرة بديعة مملوءة سلاما وهدوءاً ، يبعث فى النفس امانا وطمأنينة .
واثناء سيرهن فيها كن ينشدن : تعال يا حبيبى لنخرج الى الحقل، ولنبت فى القرى لنبكرن الى الكروم . لننظر هل ازهر الكرم ؟ هل تفتح القعال ؟ هل نور الرمان ؟ هناك اعطيك حبى. اللفاح يفوح رائحة. وعند ابوابنا كل النفائس من جديدة وقديمة ذخرتها لك يا حبيبى نش 11:7-13
اما اكثر شئ كان يفرح خوافة ، فهو وجود رئيس الرعاة بجانبها معظم الوقت، وذات يوم قال لها : انا سعيد بأنك تستمتعين بوجودك هنا. ان المذبح الذى بنيته ساعدك كثيرا فى تقبل وجودك فى وادى الخسارة. قال هذا ونظر اليها نظرة كانت خليط من الرأفة والاصرار .. !!
فقالت خوافة فى نفسها : ترى ماذا سيفعل بى بعد كل هذا .. ؟!! انه لن يترك فى نفسى اى ضعف او نقص .. هل سأحتمل ما سيفعله بى ؟!! تفكرت فى هذا لانها كانت لاتزال ... خوافة .*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رحلة للمرتفعات*

*الفصل الثانى عشر
التجلى
" ها انا انظر السموات مفتوحة وابن الانسان قائم عن يمين الله . واذ قال هذا  رقد " أع 65:7-26​اما ما فعله رئيس الرعاة بعد ذلك فقط كان شيئا رائعا. اذ بعد مدة قليلة من الحديث الذى دار بينه وبين خوافة، اتين الى نهاية الطريق الذى عبر بهم وادى الخسارة، حتى سفح جبال اعلى واعتى من جبل التجريح، ووجدن رئيس الرعاة يقف بجانب مركبة معلقة تربط بين سفح الجبل وقمته. كانت خوافة على وشك الاعتراض، ولكن رئيس الرعاة قال لها : هيا يا خوافة اركبى وسأركب بجانبك ونصل الى المكان الذى اريده بدون اى تعب او مجهود.
وعندما وصلوا لقمة الجبل نزلت خوافة من المركبة لتجد نفسها فى مكان من اجمل الاماكن التى مرت بها .. !! صحيح لم تكن قد وصلت بعد الى مملكة الحب، ولكن هذه هى الحدود. مكثوا عدة ايام فى هذا المكان الرائع ليستريحوا من عناء الرحلة. وفى بعض الاحيان كان الضباب الذى يحيط بالمرتفعات كستارة كثيقة ينقشع، فيبصرون المرتفعات لفترة قصيرة، لكنها كانت كافية ليتأكدوا من وجودها.
وفى اخر يوم لهم فى هذا المكان، اخذ رئيس الرعاة خوافة الى مكان، وتجلى امامها بصورته الملكية، فتأكدت خوافة ان رئيس الرعاة هو نفسه ملك المحبة فسجدت له ... عندئذ مد يده ورفعها ثم قادها الى حيث يوجد مذبح ذهبى، لم تقدر خوافة على النظر اليه لان اشعة الشمس المتوهجة كانت تنعكس عليه .. وهنا اخذ ملك المحبة قطعة جمر، ومس بها شفتى خوافة قائلا: ان هذه قد مست شفتيك فانتزع اثمك وكفر عن خطيتك . (أشع 7:6)
ثم اخذها رئيس الرعاة واراها مملكة الحب من بعيد قائلا : لقد اريتك لمحة من المملكة التى سأخذك اليها. فى الغد تبدئين انت ورفيقتك آخر مرحلة فى الطريق. ثم اضاف برقة بالغة : لك قوة يسيرة ، وقد حفظت كلمتى ولم تنكرى اسمى. هاأنذا اجعل الذين من مجمع الشيطان يأتون ويسجدون امام رجليك ويعرفون اننى انا احببتك ... تمسكى بما عندك لئلا يأخذ احد اكليلك . من يغلب فسأجعله عمودا فى هيكل الهى ولا يعود يخرج الى خارج واكتب عليه اسم الهى واسمى الجديد.
استجمعت خوافة شجاعتها وسألت : هل آن الاوان لتكمل وعدك ؟ وهل الوقت قريب ؟
رئيس الرعاة : نعم يا خوافة .. قريب جدا تشجعى وافرحى، لاننى سأعطيك اشتياق قلبك.
ثم بعد ذلك اتوا الى حيث اشجان والام، فباركهن رئيس الرعاة وصرفهم ولكن اشجان والام سجدتا وقالتا : ما اسم هذا المكان الذى نحن فيه الان ؟
اجابهن بصوت منخفض وهادئ : الى هذا المكان احضر احبائى لتطيبيهم استعدادا لدفنهم.
لم تسمع خوافة هذا الكلام، لانها سبقت فى الطريق بسبب فرحتها الشديدة ، وكانت تقول لنفسها: لقد قال لى تشجعى وافرحى لاننى سأعطيك اشتياق قلبك .*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رحلة للمرتفعات*

*الفصل الثالث عشر
أرض المُــريا
" فإنى انا الآن اسكب سكيبا ، ووقت انحلالى قد حضر "​سرن عده ايام حتى وصلن الى بيت خشبى مبنى على هيئه فلك. فدخلن فيه ليسترحن وتناولن خبزا وكأسا من عصير الكرمه من على المائده التى هيأها لهم احد الشيوخ من خدام رئيس الرعاه.
وتلك الليلة ، استيقظت خوافة فجأة على صوت يناديها : "خوافة" 
" هاأنذا"
الصوت : "خوافة" خذى ذاتك التى تحبينها وحياتك الارضية، واذهبى الى المكان الذى ارشدك اياه، وقدميها هناك محرقة.
خوافة : ربى وهل تقصد هذا فعلا ؟!!
" نعم يا خوافة ، هلمى لاريك الموضع الذى سوف تقدمى فيه الذبيحة "
قامت خوافة بهدوء حتى لا توقظ اشجان والام، وذهبت الى الباب وعندئذ حدث شئ عجيب وكأن نافذة قد انفتحت فى الضباب، واضاء من خلالها القمر، ورأت خوافة بداية شلالات المياه، التى تنحدر على كل الجبال وتسقى كل الوديان بما فيها وادى المذلة، وجاءها الصوت ثانية : هذا هو المكان الذى سوف تقدمين فيه ذبيحتك يا خوافة .
خوافة : هوذا انا امة الرب ليكن لى كقولك .
بكرت خوافة صباحا، واخذت رفيقتها معها. وقامت لتذهب الى الموضع الذى اعلمت به. فى اليوم التالى، وجدن ينبوع ماء صغير، وسمعت خوافه الصوت يقول لها:"اشربى من هذا الماء لتتقوى." فانحنت خوافه لتشرب، وعندما ذاقت الماء صرخت قائله:"ان هذا الماء مر جدا، ان شئت ان تجيز عنى هذه الكأس ولكن لتكن لاارادتى بل ارادتك" 
فسمعت الصوت قائلا: "هناك شجره تنمو بقرب الينبوع... اكسرى منها فرع والقيه فى ماء ماره " نظرت فوجدت شجره شوك رفيعه ينمو من كل ناحيه منها فرع واحد.... تماما كذراعى صليب. قطعت جزء من الشجره وعندما طرحته فى الماء صار الماء عذبا. فشربت وانتعشت واستعادت قواها... ومن جانب الينبوع اخذت الحجره الثانيه عشر.
وفى اليوم الثالث رفعت خوافه عينيها، وابصرت الموضع من بعيد... وفى منتصف النهار، نحو وقت الظهيره، وصلن للمكان المحدد لتقديم الذبيحه.  *


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رحلة للمرتفعات*

*الفصل الرابع عشر
قبر على الجبال
“لأعرفه، وقوة قيامته، وشكرة آلامه، متشبها بموته "فى 10:3​فجأة وجدن انفسهن عند حافة هوة عميقة، تقطع عليهن الطريق لمواصلة الرحلة .. ! كان الضباب كثيفا، لدرجة انهم لم يستطعن ان يتأكدن من عمق الهوة، ولا حتى الحافة المقابلة لهن، وبدت الهوة وكأنها قبر لا حد له، يفتح فاه ليبتلعهن.
خوافة: ماذا سنفعل الان؟ هل نقفز للناحية الاخرى ؟
اشجان والام: لا ... ان هذا مستحيلا، يجب ان نقفز فى الهوة.
خوافة : لم اكن ادرك هذا .. ولكن هذه هى الخطوة الصحيحة فعلا.
ومدت يديها لرفيقتها لتساعداها على القفز، ولكنهما عندما تحققتا من ضعفها الشديد، وارهاقها الواضح، حملاها فيما بينهما ثم قفزا بها فى الهوة ... !! ونظرا لقوة اشجان والام فقد تمكنتا من القفز والهبوط دون ان يسبب ذلك اى ألم لخوافة !!
عندما نظرن حولهن، لم يستطعن ان يرين شيئا بوضوح سوى مذبح حجرى وبجانبه وقف شخص غير واضح الهيئة.
خوافة: هذا هو المكان المعين لتقديم الذبيحة.
ثم ركعت عند المذبح وقالت: سيدى هل تساعدنى الان لاقدم الذبيحة التى امرتنى بها؟
ولاول مرة لم تكن هناك اى اجابة، وتذكرت ما قاله مرارة ذات يوم : فى يوم ما سيضعك على صليب ويتركك تعانى وحدك .
يبدو ان مرارة كان على حق ، ولكنها لم تعد تهتم بأى شئ سوى ان تتمم مشيئة من تحب مهما كان الثمن !! وهكذا ظلت راكعة ومنتظرة .. كانت تعلم انه لن ينادى عليها ملاك ليأمرها بعدم تقديم الذبيحة، ولكن هذا لم يخفها اذ كانت قد ثبتت وجهها لتنفيذ ارادة من تحب.
وبعدما انتظرت فترة ولم يحضر رئيس الرعاة حاولت انت تنزع ذاتها ولكن عند اللمسة الاولى شعرت وكأن ألما حاداً يسرى فى جسدها ، وادركت انها لن تقدر على تقديم الذبيحة بنفسها .
وهنا تحرك الشخص الواقف وراء المذبح وقال : " اذا اردت فسأساعدك "
خوافة : شكرا لك ... من فضلك ساعدنى .. ولكنى جبانة جدا وربما يؤدى الالم الذى سأشعر به الى مقاومتك، فأرجو ان تقيدنى على المذبح حتى لا اوجد مقاومة لمشيئة سيدى وهى تتمم فى .
ساد الصمت برهة واجابها : حسنا قلت .. سأربطك .
واخذ ذراعيها، وفتحهما، ثم ربطهما، وقيد رجليها فوق بعض. وعندما انتهى نظرت خوافة الى اعلى نحو المرتفعات التى لا تراها وقالت : " ها انا يا سيدى فى المكان الذى ارسلتنى اليه افعل ما امرتنى به .. حيثما مت اموت وهناك ادفن "
ساد المكان صمت رهيب .. صمت القبور .. لان خوافة فعلا كانت فى قبر امالها .. لم تأخذ شيئا من الوعد .. ولم تصل الى المرتفعات ولكنها رددت الوعد الذى بسببه قامت بهذه الرحلة " الرب السيد قوتى، ويجعل قدمى كالايل، ويمشينى على مرتفعات" را 17:1
عند ها مد الكاهن يده، وانتزع الحب من قلبها، واخرجه بكل جذوره، ثم طرحه على المذبح، وجاءت نار والتهمته ولم يتبق منه شئ سوى رماد .. ! تملك سلام عميق على قلب خوافة، وعندما كان الكاهن يفك قيودها، حانت منها التفاته، ورأت والدة رئيس الرعاة الحنونة، تلك التى كانت تطلب منها فى الغروب كل يوم من ايام عمرها لتكون بجانبها فى هذه الساعة، وعندما رأتها خوافة ابتسمت وامللت رأسها وراحت فى نوم عميق.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رحلة للمرتفعات*

*الفصل الخامس عشر
وفى الصباح السرور
اخيرا ... على المرتفعات​"
 لأننا نعلم ان نقض بيت خيمتنا الارضى فلنا فى السموات بناء من الله بيت غير مصنوع بيد ابدى " 2كو 1:5
عندما استيقظت خوافة، كانت الشمس تتوسط كبد السماء، نظرت خارج الكهف الذى وجدت نفسها ملقاة فيه وحاولت ان تسترجع ما حدث لها ...
كان المكان مملوء برائحة المر والطيب، وادركت ان الثياب المصنوعة من الكتان الابيض النقى (مت 59:27) التى تلبسها هى المصدر ... ! وهنا تذكرت ما حدث فنظرت الى قلبها، وازاحت الضمادة ... ولدهشتها لم تكن هناك اى اثار للجراح، او الالام فى قلبها او فى اى مكان اخر فى كيانها .
قامت بهدوء، وخرجت خارج الكهف، الذى كان منحوتا فى صخرة كانت فى الهوة التى قدمت فيها ذبيحتها، كان المكان مضاء بنور باهر فبدا مختلفاً عما كان وسط الضباب الكثيف ورأت الزهور الجميلة والخضرة تحيط بالمذبح كما انها وجدت منبع النهر (رؤ 1:22) يبدأ من تحت المذبح .. قفز قلبها من الفرحة وملأ السلام العميق كيانها كله. لم يكن هناك اى اثر لرفيقتيها اشجان والام. كانت وحدها مع الطيور المغردة والفراشات الملونة وهى تنتقل فرحة من غصن ومن زهرة الى اخرى.
اخذت خوافة بعض الوقت لتتمكن من استيعاب الجو المحيط بها ... ثم قامت وتقدمت نحو النهر وكأنه يجذبها اليه. وانحنت لتأخذ فى كفها بعض الماء وعندما لمسته، بدا وكأن كيانها قد سرت فيه تيارات من البهجة والسعادة مختلطة بشجاعة غامرة. فدلفت الى النهر، واحست بفرح وغبطة لم تعهدها من قبل، وكأن المياه قد بعثت فى نفسها نبضات الحياة.
وعندما صعدت من الماء، شعرت انه لم يعد فيها اى نقص من اى نوع، وبسرعة حولت نظرها الى قدميها، لتكشف انها بلا عيب !! وايقنت ان هذا هو النهر الذى لشفاء الامم الذى تكلم عنه رئيس الرعاة فى بداية رحلتها.
جرت نحو النهر لترى وجهها فى المياه .. لم تكد تعرف نفسها .. !! لقد اختفى الاعوجاج من فمها ، واصبحت رائعة الجمال .
ولبثت قليلا على هذه الحالة من السعادة، ثم شعرت وكأن احد يناديها .. حقيقة لم تسمع اسمها وحقيقة ايضا انها لم تسمع صوتا ولكنها شعرت به فى قلبها، وحاولت الخروج من الهوة، ولكن كيف لها هذا !! والجبال تحيط بها من كل جانب !!
تكرر ما حدث يوما عند جبل التجريح، اذ جاء غزال وايل وتقدماها فى الصعود، وكأنهما يرينها الطريق واين تضع قدميها، ففعلت مثلهما، وما هى الا لحظات حتى وجدت نفسها تعتلى قمة الجبل ... وهناك رأته !! تماما كما توقعت ان تراه .. مملوء مجدا وكرامة وقوة.
نادى عليها : أنت يا ذات ارجل الايل تعالى هنا، جرت نحوه وسجدت امامه .. كان تاج ملوكى على رأسه، ومتسربلا بثوب الى الرجلين،ومتمنطقا عند ثدييه بمنطقة من ذهب رؤ 13:1 .
اخيرا جئت ، وانقضى ليل البكاء وحل صباح السرور ، قال لها هذا ، واقامها من سجودها، واكمل : لقد حان وقت تتميم الوعد ... واكتب عليها اسمى الجديد واسم الهى (رؤ 12:3) الرب يعطى مجدا ونعمة ولا يمنع خيرا عن السالكين بالكمال (مز 11:84) وهذا هو اسمك الجديد من الان فصاعدا تدعين "نعمة" ولنرى الان هل ازهر الحب فى قلبك ؟ والوعد بأن تحبى عندما تزهر .
تكلمت نعمة لاول مرة منذ جاءت الى هذا المكان: لا يوجد فى قلبى نبتة الحب مطلقا لقد اقتلعها الكاهن من قلبى اثناء تقديم الذبيحة .
الملك : لا يوجد زهرة الحب ؟!! كيف وانت على المرتفعات ؟!! ولا احد يدخل هنا بدونها .. هيا افتحى قلبك لنتحقق مما تقولين.
وعندما فعلت ذلك انبعث منه رائحة ذكية وامتلأ المكان برائحة الطيب. وهناك داخل قلبها وجدا نبات يلفه ويغطيه زهر ابيض صغير وجميل .
نعمة : كيف جاءت هذه الزهور الى قلبى يا ملكى ؟!!
الملك بابتسامة : لقد زرعتها بنفسى !! الا تتذكرى يوم وعدتينى بأن تصعدى معى للمرتفعات ؟!! يومها زرعت فى قلبك شوكة ... انها بذرة هذا النبات .
نعمة : اذن ما هو النبات الذى اقتلعه الكاهن عند المذبح ؟!!
الملك : يوم زرعت لك زهرة الحب فى قلبك لم تجدى محبتى فيه اطلاقا .. فقط وجدت حبا بشريا أليس كذلك ؟!! وقد اقتلعته عندما حان الوقت واصبح غير ثابت فى قلبك كى نعطى مكانا للمحبة الالهية .
رددت نعمة ببطء : انت اقتلعته من قلبى يا ملكى ؟!! هل كنت انت الكاهن عند المذبح ؟ وانا ظننت انك تخليت عنى .
هز رأسه بالايجاب. وسجدت نعمة والدموع تسيل من عينيها وقبلت يده تلك اليد المجروحة من اثر الشوك، والتى اقتلعت من قلبها كل اثار المحبة الغريبة عنه التى كانت سببا فى شقائها.
مد يده التى كانت تقبلها ومسح كل دمعة من عينيها (رؤ 4:21) وقال :
حان الوقت وآن الاوان لاكمال الوعد . ثم وضع يده على رأسها وقال : بمحبة ابدية احببتك من اجل ذلك ادمت لك الرحمة (أش 11:54) والان اعطنى الكيس الذى به الحجارة التذكارية التى جمعتها اثناء رحلتك يا نعمة .
اخرجت الكيس، واعطته اياه فأمرها ان تفتح يدها لتتلقى محتوياته، ويا للدهشة فبدلا من الحجارة العادية نزلت جواهر متلألئة تخطف الابصار من جمالها !!! وقفت نعمة صامتة مذهولة ورأت الملك ممسكاً بتاج وقال : هاأنذا ابنى بالاثمد حجارتك، وبالياقوت الازرق اؤسسك. ثم امسك بأكبر جوهرة هى من اليشب ووضعها فى منتصف التاج، وامسك بالثانية وهى من الياقوت الازرق ووضعها بجانب الاولى، ثم الثالثة وهى من العقيق الاخضر.. وهكذا ثبت الاثنتى عشرة جوهرة على التاج ووضعه على رأس نعمة .
رجعت بذاكرتها للايام الماضية، وتفكرت فى محبته، وحنانه وصبره ورحمته ونعمته التى قادتها ودربتها وحرستها ومنعتها من الرجوع عن طريقها واخيرا حولت كل تجارب الامها الى اكليل مجد ابدى .
وبابتسامة فرحة قال الملك : اسمعى يا بنتى وانظرى، واميلى اذنك وانسى شعبك وبيت ابيك فيشتهى الملك حسنك لانه هو سيدك فأسجدى له. كل مجد ابنة الملك من داخل منسوجة بذهب ملابسها . بملابس مطرزة تحضر الى الملك فى اثرها عذارى صاحباتها مقدمات اليك. يحضرن بفرح وابتهاج يدخلن الى قصر الملك مز 1:45-15 .
عند هذا تذكرت نعمة رفيقتيها اشجان والام. وكيف كانت مخلصتين لها طوال الرحلة .. فلولا مساعدتهما وصبرهما لما تمكنت من الصعود الى المرتفعات ابدا !! تمنت لو كانتا معها الان لتفرحا لفرحتها، كما تألمتا وتعبتا معها، ودافعتا عنها فى مواجهة اعدائها .. فتحت فمها لتطلب طلبة من ملكها . كانت تريد رفيقتيها المخلصتين ، ولكن قبل ان تنبس ببنت شفة قال لها الملك : هاتان هما رفيقتاك يا نعمة .
حينئذ تقدمتا سيدتان تلبسان ثيابا بيضاء ناصعة، تشع ضوءا براقا وعلى وجهيهما بشاشة وفى عينيهما حب بادى ، تقدمت اليهما نعمة لكنهما لم تتكلما قط .
نعمة : من انتما ؟ وما اسميكما ؟
ولكن بدلا من ان تردا عليها نظرتا بعضهما الى بعض، وابتسمتا ثم مدتا ايديهما لنعمة لتأخذا يديها. وعند هذه الحركة المألوفة لديها صرخت نعمة : اشجان ... آلام ... اهلا بكما ... لقد اشتقت اليكما كثيراً .
لا ... لا ... لم نعد اشجان والام، كما لم تعودى انت خوافة، الا تعرفين ان كل شئ يتغير فى المرتفعات ... لذلك حينما اصعدتنا الى هنا اصبحنا فرحة وسلام .
نعمة : اصعدتكما الى هنا ؟!! منذ البداية الى النهاية وعبء الرحلة كله واقع عليكما .. لقد دفعتمانى دفعا حتى وصلت .
فرحة وسلام : لا ، لم يكن ممكنا ان نصعد وحدنا الى هنا ، اشجان والام لا يمكنهما الدخول مملكة الحب .. ولكن فى كل مرة قبلتينا برضى ووضعت يديك فى ايدينا، كنا نتحول رويدا رويدا ... لو كنت رفضتنا لما تمكنا من الوصول الى هنا .
نظرتا لبعضهما وضحكتا واكملتا : عندما رأيناك اول مرة عند سفح الجبال شعرنا اننا لن نتمكن من الوصول ابدا ... فلقد كنت خائفة منا جدا، وقلنا فى انفسنا ان واحدة منا لن تصل الى المرتفعات !! وسنظل اشجان والام وخوافة . ولكن انظرى الى نعمة ملك المحبة وكيف ساعدنا ودبر لنا حتى وصلنا الى هنا سنكون صديقتاك للابد .
وعندما قالتا هذا انضم ثلاثتهم واخذن يقبلن بعضهن بعضا ويرتمين فى احضان بعضهن شاكرات عناية ملكهن بهن .
مضت الايام ونعمة تعيش فى سعادة كاملة لا يعكر صفوها شئ تتبع الملك حيثما ذهب وتتعلم اشياء وحقائق جديدة لم تعرفها .
وذات يوم جلس الملك معها وسألها : يا نعمة ... هل تدرين كيف جعلت رجليك كالايل واقمتك على المرتفعات ؟
اثار هذا السؤال انتباهها ، ودنت منه قائلة : كيف يا ملكى وسيدى ؟
اجابها : فكرى فى رحلتك، واخبرينى عن الدروس التى تعلمتها اثناء صعودك 
صمتت نعمة، ومرت بذاكرتها كل الاحداث، منذ قررت ان تتبعه والصعاب التى قابلتها والتى بدا اجتيازها من المستحيل، فكرت فى المخاوف التى احاطت بها وفى الحرب التى شنها عليها اعداؤها، وايضا فى السلام الذى احاط بها فى احلك الظروف وهكذا جلست لوقت طويل تسترجع وتتأمل شاكرة واخيرا قالت : سأخبرك يا ملكى .
اجاب بحنان : انا مصغ اليك يا نعمة
نعمة : لقد تعلمت كثيرا ... تعلمت ان اقبل بفرح وشكر كل ما تسمح بحدوثه لى اثناء رحلتى. وان التجارب والصعاب لا يجب ان اتجنبها بل ان اضع ذاتى واقدم ارادتى ذبيحة واقول (هوذا انا عبدتك مطيعة) .
هز رأسه موافقا، فأكملت : وتعلمت ايضا ان احتمل كل ما يفعله بى الاخرون واغفر لهم واقول (هوذا انا عبدتك سماح) حتى يخرج من الجافى حلاوة .
هز رأسه ثانية ، فابتسمت بفرح وقالت : والدرس الثالث الذى تعلمته هو انك يا سيدى لم تكن تنظر الى كما كنت ابدا عرجاء وضعيفة وخوافة .. بل نظرت الى كما سوف اكون مستقبلا ، بعد ان تغيرنى .
نظر اليها الملك بعطف ، ولكنه لم يتكلم ليشجعها ان تكمل حديثها .
" اما الدرس الرابع فهو فى الحقيقة يعتبر اول درس تعلمته فى المرتفعات ... وهو ان كل ظروف الحياة مهما بدت قاسية وصعبة لو قوبلت بحب وتسامح وطاعة لإرادتك سوف تحولها لخيرنا ... ، لذلك اعتقد يا سيدى انك تسمح لنا بأن نتقابل مع الشر، والقسوة، وتسمح بأن يتواجد فى العالم العذاب والالم والاحزان، لان هذه ان تصرفنا تجاهها كإرادتك وتعاليمك، فسوف تخلق فينا فضائل للابدية، وهذه هى الطريقة المثلى للتعامل مع الشر... ليس فقط تجنبه او تقييده ولكن تحويله للخير ان امكن .
رد الملك بسرور واضح وسعادة بالغة : لقد تعلمت حسنا يا نعمة ... ان كل هذه الدروس التى تعلمتها هى التى اهلتك للتغيير من خوافة العرجاء الى نعمة ذات ارجل الايل ، والان تستطيعين ان تتبعينى اينما ذهبت فلا نفترق ابدا .
ثم قام من جلسته وقال : هيا بنا يا نعمة نتجول فى المرتفعات وننشد سويا نشيدا جديدا: اجعلنى كخاتم على قلبك .. كخاتم على ساعدك. لان المحبة قوية كالموت . مياه كثيرة لا تستطيع ان تطفئ المحبة والسيول لا تغمرها . اسرع يا حبيبى، وكن كالظبى او كغفر الايائل على جبال الاطياب . (نش 6:8 ، 7 ، 14) 
وكما تعلمون فإن هذه هى اخر ابيات نشيد الاناشيد، التى لسليمان الحكيم ولكنها بالنسبة لنعمة فقد كانت بداية لاناشيد جديدة، لا يعرفها الا الذين اشتروا من بين الناس باكورة لله والخروف رؤ 4:14 
تمت

منقول
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رحلة للمرتفعات*

*الموضوع يستحق القراءة ​*


----------



## أَمَة (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: رحلة للمرتفعات*



صوت صارخ قال:


> *الموضوع يستحق القراءة ​*


 
أخي المبارك صوت صارخ
الصدق يقال أن الموضوع لا يستحق القراءة فقط بل التثبيت.​ 
أنه فعلا موضوع تأملي ومرشد روحي بامتياز.​ 
حياتنا كلها رحلة نمو روحي حيث الألم والمحبة لا ينفصلان.
رحلة هي مشتهى قلبنا نحو بيتنا الأبدي في المرتفعات العليا 
والتي لا تتم ولا تكتمل بدون انسحاق ارادتنا في ارادة الرب
بدون تعلمنا المحبة والتواضع والتسامح والطاعة
بدون قبولنا للألم والجراح المثمرة
بدون بذل الذات في الخفاء
بدون المثابرة على السعي الجاد مهما أظلمت وكثرت العقبات
واضعين ثقتنا في رب المجد الذي لا يتخلى عنا
بل فيه عزاؤنا لأنه معضدنا وناصرنا ضد أعدائنا على الطريق
الكبرياء والخوف اللذين يؤخران مسيرتنا
الأشجان والألام التي تقوينا وترفعنا الى الأعلى
مجددين وعدنا له في المسالك الوعرة والمنخفصة تماما كما نفعل في المسالك المرتفعة
لأنه هو الذي يغيرنا في هذه المسيرة
فيحول ضعفنا الى قوة
وخوفنا الى إيمان
ونقصنا الى كمال
ولا ننسى أن كل أختبار نستفيد منه وكل انتصار نحققه في هذه الرحلة سيكون حجرا كريما في إكليل البر والمجد الذي يعده الرب للمخلصين له.​ 
شكرا جزيل الشكر يا صوت صارخ عل أخذ العناء لطباعة هذه القصة الروحية
وليباركك الرب على مجهودك وتعبك
أنا شخصيا شعرت ببركته عندما قرأتها​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكراً أختنا العزيزة
ربنا يباركك
وصدقيني, الموضوع منقول
لكنى اقتنى الكتاب
وفى كل مره أراه فى المكتبات أقتنيه مرة أخرى
حتى صار عندى العديد منه
ولا أنسى أول يوم أقتنيته
سهرت للصباح لأكمل قرآته
أنه أختبار حقيقى لنفس ارتوت من ينبوع الحب
فصارت محترقة بلهيب محبته  ​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يعوضك مجهود جبار






​


----------



## أَمَة (8 أكتوبر 2008)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *شكراً أختنا العزيزة​*
> *ربنا يباركك*
> *وصدقيني, الموضوع منقول*
> *لكنى اقتنى الكتاب*
> ...


 
واضح يا أخي المبارك أنه اختبار حقيقي
من يقدر أن يكتب ويصف مثل هذه المشاعر
وهذه التفاصيل حول رحلة ما سوى من قام بها!!!

اكرر شكري لأنك نقلتها لنا

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ونعمة​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ربنا يعوضك مجهود جبار
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*شكرا اختنا العزيزة
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## اشرف رمزى (19 نوفمبر 2008)

نفسى يا جماعة اكون فرد فى المشاركة الموضوعات           اشرف رمزى


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 نوفمبر 2008)

اشرف رمزى قال:


> نفسى يا جماعة اكون فرد فى المشاركة الموضوعات           اشرف رمزى



*أهلا بك يا أشرف, يسعدنا وجودك معنا, ربنا يباركك*


----------



## vetaa (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*الكتاب ده قريته زمان وعجبنى خالص*
*قد ايه مؤثر وفى معانى جميييييله*

*ميرسى يا استاذنا*
*ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

_موضوع جميل ربنا يباركك_


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 نوفمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *الكتاب ده قريته زمان وعجبنى خالص*
> *قد ايه مؤثر وفى معانى جميييييله*
> 
> *ميرسى يا استاذنا*
> *ربنا يعوضك*


*
هذا الكتاب أشتريه كلما رأيته فى مكتبة, رغم أنه لدى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 نوفمبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> _موضوع جميل ربنا يباركك_



*أهلا بك حبيب أبوك, ربنا يباركك*


----------



## vetaa (19 نوفمبر 2008)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هذا الكتاب أشتريه كلما رأيته فى مكتبة, رغم أنه لدى*


 
*يا ترى فى سبب؟*


----------



## kalimooo (19 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي انشالله يبقى صوتك صارخ
لخدمة المسيح
مجهود جبار
سلام المسيح​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 نوفمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *يا ترى فى سبب؟*



*حباً فيه, ثم اقوم بتوزيعه على الاحباء*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> مشكور اخي انشالله يبقى صوتك صارخ
> لخدمة المسيح
> مجهود جبار
> سلام المسيح​




*شكرا حبيبي, ربنا يباركك*


----------



## اشرف رمزى (21 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام والنعمة الى اخى الحبيب صوت صارخموضوعك جامد قوى يدوى زى الرصاص كشف الباطل والظلام اربعة عشر قرن واحنا عايشين فى مرارة اضطهاد


----------



## اشرف رمزى (21 نوفمبر 2008)

احنا محتاجين موضوعات قوية زى ديه تهز الباطل


----------



## sweetlife (23 نوفمبر 2008)

7lwa awy awy w shokran 3la alt3b


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*


اشرف رمزى قال:



			احنا محتاجين موضوعات قوية زى ديه تهز الباطل



أنقر للتوسيع...



ها أنت مدعو لرحلة للمرتفعات, فكن مستعد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*


sweetlife قال:



			7lwa awy awy w shokran 3la alt3b
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا أخى الحبيب, ربنا يباركك*


----------



## vetaa (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*بجد ليك حق*
*حقيقى كتاب جميل*
*ويستحق كل الاهتمام ده*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 ديسمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *بجد ليك حق*
> *حقيقى كتاب جميل*
> *ويستحق كل الاهتمام ده*



*شكرا لعبورك
ونسأل رب المجد أن يكون تطلعنا دائما لمرتفعاته
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## REDEMPTION (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*+*

أشكرك كثيراً على كتابتك هذه القصة المعزية أخي الحبيب صوت صارخ ، ليجعلها الرب سبب بركة و خلاص الكثيرين ..


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2008)

redemption قال:


> *+*
> 
> أشكرك كثيراً على كتابتك هذه القصة المعزية أخي الحبيب صوت صارخ ، ليجعلها الرب سبب بركة و خلاص الكثيرين ..



*شكرا لعبورك استاذى العزيز, ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*


----------



## REDEMPTION (15 ديسمبر 2008)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *شكرا لعبورك استاذى العزيز, ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*


 
*+*

العفو أخي بل أنت أستاذي الذي أتعلم منه

صلواتك من أجلي


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (15 فبراير 2009)

*ما من شك لدي ان موضوعك هذا سيكون سبب بركه وتعزيه للكثيرين
وثق في تعويض السماء لك لتعب محبتك الفائق للوصف
تحياتي​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 فبراير 2009)

coptic_knight قال:


> *ما من شك لدي ان موضوعك هذا سيكون سبب بركه وتعزيه للكثيرين
> وثق في تعويض السماء لك لتعب محبتك الفائق للوصف
> تحياتي​*



*شكرا لك أخى الحبيب, كم كانت كلماتك هذه سبب تعزيه لى, ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*


----------



## وليم تل (17 فبراير 2009)

حقا صوت صارخ
فأنها رحلة اكثر من رائعة
وعلى من يأمل فى الابدية ان يعبرها وبلا تردد
تمتاز بسلاسة مشوقة فى كل مراحلها
وكم اتمنى تثبيتها حتى يتثنى للجميع قرائتها
وليبارك رب المجد تعب محبتك
ودمت بود​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 فبراير 2009)

*


وليم تل قال:



حقا صوت صارخ
فأنها رحلة اكثر من رائعة
وعلى من يأمل فى الابدية ان يعبرها وبلا تردد
تمتاز بسلاسة مشوقة فى كل مراحلها
وكم اتمنى تثبيتها حتى يتثنى للجميع قرائتها
وليبارك رب المجد تعب محبتك
ودمت بود​

أنقر للتوسيع...


حقا أخى وليم, كم سبانى ذلك الكتاب, حتى إنى أقتنيه كلما رأيته, رغم أقتنائي إياه​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (19 فبراير 2009)

*



ميرسى كتيررررررررررررر
على الكتاب الرائع ده
انا حقيقى لسه مخلصتوش لكن اكيد هكمله
مجهودك كبيرر ورائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ويعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 فبراير 2009)

*


+ بريسكلا + قال:







ميرسى كتيررررررررررررر
على الكتاب الرائع ده
انا حقيقى لسه مخلصتوش لكن اكيد هكمله
مجهودك كبيرر ورائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ويعوض تعب محبتك​

أنقر للتوسيع...


أهلا بك بريسكلا, ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*تحفه بل جبارة انها حكاية كل واحد منا
اغلب القصة مرت معي ومحبوكة ببراعه للتاثير النفسي منقطع النظير*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يناير 2012)

*للرفع .............*


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (18 يناير 2012)

الكتاب ده فى منتهى منتهى منتهى الروعه انا شوفته       معمول مسرحيه بجد فوق الروعه


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 أغسطس 2013)

*للرفع ....................*


----------



## KARMA777 (9 أغسطس 2013)

يااااااااااااااه يارتنى قريته من اول معرفتى بالرب يسوع .. فعلا الكتاب ده بيصف الحال فى الرحلة مع ربنا .. وكل لما ارتاح الاقى اختبارات جديدة والام واشجان ليهم دور فى تكملة الرحلة... الطريق صعب لكن الواحد ابتدى يتعود عليه وعارف ان اللى جاى اصعب


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أغسطس 2013)

KARMA777 قال:


> يااااااااااااااه يارتنى قريته من اول معرفتى بالرب يسوع .. فعلا الكتاب ده بيصف الحال فى الرحلة مع ربنا .. وكل لما ارتاح الاقى اختبارات جديدة والام واشجان ليهم دور فى تكملة الرحلة... الطريق صعب لكن الواحد ابتدى يتعود عليه وعارف ان اللى جاى اصعب



*طالما يدك فى يد الراعى ..... فلا تخف .... *


----------



## soso a (9 أغسطس 2013)

انا بعشق الكتاب ده قريته مره زمان 

مشكوره لحضرتك ​


----------



## KARMA777 (10 أغسطس 2013)

ممكن حضرتك تفعللى خاصية  الرسائل لانى عاوزة اكلم حضرتك على الخاص ضرورى


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 أغسطس 2013)

KARMA777 قال:


> ممكن حضرتك تفعللى خاصية  الرسائل لانى عاوزة اكلم حضرتك على الخاص ضرورى



*تم مخاطبة الأدارة فى ذلك وفى انتظار الرد .....*


----------



## RASHY19_7 (12 أغسطس 2013)

كتاب عظيم ياأبى واسمحلى ان اخاطبك بهذا اللقب لاننى احسست به فعلا
كم الرحلة شاقة ولكن عندما ننظر لنهايتها يهون كل صعب
ولكن عندما اسئل نفسى هل انتى مستعدة للاقلاع لهذه الرحلة ؟
احس بالاضطراب ...الخوف والجبن شئ قاسى زرع بداخلنا منذ الولاده هل استطيع بمحبة
الله ان استبدلهم يوما ما ...دوما اخشى الانزلاق فى الالم والشجن لكنهما اصبحا واضحا جدا انهم متلازمين
فعلا للمحبة ...صلى من اجلى ان يديم نعمته عليا ويعطينا القوة للوصول الى المرتفعات
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك كتاب يستحق الاقتناء بجد ربنا يدبرلى اعرف اوصله


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أغسطس 2013)

RASHY19_7 قال:


> كتاب عظيم ياأبى واسمحلى ان اخاطبك بهذا اللقب لاننى احسست به فعلا
> كم الرحلة شاقة ولكن عندما ننظر لنهايتها يهون كل صعب
> ولكن عندما اسئل نفسى هل انتى مستعدة للاقلاع لهذه الرحلة ؟
> احس بالاضطراب ...الخوف والجبن شئ قاسى زرع بداخلنا منذ الولاده هل استطيع بمحبة
> ...



*يُفرح قلبى كل من يدعونى بـ أبى ...... فهو لقب رائع أتمنى أن استحقه بالفعل
لا أعرف أين توجدين لأرسله لك ..... فإنى كما قلت اقتنيه كلما رأيته فى أى مكان, رغم إنه لدى 
ليهبك الرب وليهبنا جميعا النعمة ..... لنصل للمرتفعات  *


----------



## أَمَة (12 أغسطس 2013)

تأكدي يا راشي أن الرب معنا في المشقات تماما كما هو معنا في اوقات الراحة، ولولا ذلك لما تحمل شهداء المسيح شتى الوان العذاب ولم ينكروا اسمه القدوس. فعلوا كل هذا بما أنعم الرب عليهم من قوة.

دائما اتصور الرب يحمل معنا أوزارنا في أوقات الضيق والشدة. وفي المرتفاعت يمسك بيدنا ويحافط على سلامة خطواتنا. فلا ننهض بقدراتنا ولا نرتفع بصلابة عضلاتنا، بل بنعمته. ولكن علينا أن نتعاون مع النعمة، ولا نفقد الرجاء ولا نظن أن الوصول الى القمة يحصل بطريقة سحرية بين ليلة وضحاها.

الرب معك يا بنتي في رحلته نحو المرتفعات.


----------



## +ماريا+ (12 أغسطس 2013)

كتاب رائع الواحد مش بيشبع منه
لانه بيتكلم عن كل نفس بشريه 
والخوف والجبن والكسل اللى موجود جوانا 
بطريقه ظريفه وجميله واسلوب سلس 
ربنا يباركك استاذى


----------



## RASHY19_7 (13 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *يُفرح قلبى كل من يدعونى بـ أبى ...... فهو لقب رائع أتمنى أن استحقه بالفعل
> لا أعرف أين توجدين لأرسله لك ..... فإنى كما قلت اقتنيه كلما رأيته فى أى مكان, رغم إنه لدى
> ليهبك الرب وليهبنا جميعا النعمة ..... لنصل للمرتفعات  *



ربنا يباركك ابى الغالى ويبارك تعبك انا سئلت على الكتاب فعلا ولى صديقه مسيحية تتعامل معى 
والبيت عندى مش قلقان منها هههه فقالتلى هاتدور عليه وتجيبهولى ...ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## RASHY19_7 (13 أغسطس 2013)

أمة قال:


> تأكدي يا راشي أن الرب معنا في المشقات تماما كما هو معنا في اوقات الراحة، ولولا ذلك لما تحمل شهداء المسيح شتى الوان العذاب ولم ينكروا اسمه القدوس. فعلوا كل هذا بما أنعم الرب عليهم من قوة.
> 
> دائما اتصور الرب يحمل معنا أوزارنا في أوقات الضيق والشدة. وفي المرتفاعت يمسك بيدنا ويحافط على سلامة خطواتنا. فلا ننهض بقدراتنا ولا نرتفع بصلابة عضلاتنا، بل بنعمته. ولكن علينا أن نتعاون مع النعمة، ولا نفقد الرجاء ولا نظن أن الوصول الى القمة يحصل بطريقة سحرية بين ليلة وضحاها.
> 
> الرب معك يا بنتي في رحلته نحو المرتفعات.



اكيد كلامك اختى الغالية دائما نحن اقوياء بالمسيح لتكن ارادته لا ارادتنا لتكن مشيئته لا مشيئتنا
بدونه لانستطيع ان نفعل شىء بانفسنا نحتاج دوما معونته ...ليكن الرب معنا فى فرحنا وضيقاتنا وليئخذ بايدينا دوما الى المرتفعات ...صلواتك اختى الغالية


----------



## أَمَة (13 أغسطس 2013)

RASHY19_7 قال:


> اكيد كلامك اختى الغالية دائما نحن اقوياء بالمسيح لتكن ارادته لا ارادتنا لتكن مشيئته لا مشيئتنا
> بدونه لانستطيع ان نفعل شىء بانفسنا نحتاج دوما معونته ...ليكن الرب معنا فى فرحنا وضيقاتنا وليئخذ بايدينا دوما الى المرتفعات ...صلواتك اختى الغالية


 

آمين يا حبيبتي آمين.
لنصلي *دائما *من أجل بعضنا البعض.


----------



## ميشيل فريد (21 يوليو 2019)

للرفع ....


----------

